# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Военные песни

## ST

https://youtu.be/v3RQ6x9qD8w    *Аквариум* - _Поезд в огне_ 
Полковник Васин приехал на фронт
Со своей молодой женой.
Полковник Васин собрал свой полк
И сказал им: "Пойдем домой.
Ведем войну уже семьдесят лет.
Нас учили, что жизнь это бой,
По новым данным разведки
Мы воевали сами с собой". 
Этот поезд в огне, и нам не на что больше жать.
Этот поезд в огне, и нам некуда больше бежать.
Эта земля была нашей, пока мы не увязли в борьбе.
Она умрет, если будет ничьей, пора вернуть эту землю себе. 
"Я видел генералов -
Они пьют и едят нашу смерть.
Их дети сходят с ума то того,
Что им нечего больше хотеть.
А земля лежит в ржавчине.
Церкви смешались с золой
И если мы хотим, чтобы было куда вернуться -
Время вернуться домой". 
Этот поезд в огне, и нам не на что больше жать.
Этот поезд в огне, и нам некуда больше бежать.
Эта земля была нашей, пока мы не увязли в борьбе.
Она умрет, если будет ничьей, пора вернуть эту землю себе. 
А кругом горят факелы
Идет сбор всех погибших частей.
И люди, стрелявшие в наших отцов
Строят планы на наших детей.
Нас рожали под звуки маршей,
Нас пугали тюрьмой.
Но хватит ползать на брюхе
Мы уже возвратились домой. 
Этот поезд в огне, и нам не на что больше жать.
Этот поезд в огне, и нам некуда больше бежать.
Эта земля была нашей, пока мы не увязли в борьбе.
Она умрет, если будет ничьей, пора вернуть эту землю себе.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/81nT8CI0L18    *Братан* 
Группа *Голубые Береты* 
Как рассказать о том, что было
Как обьяснить, чтобы поняли все
Что мы войну ненавидим сильнее
Что всё это было для нас не во сне 
Как обьяснить глазами и песней
Что это для нас не тоска, а беда
Что вместе с осколками давит сердце
ЭТА НЕНУЖНАЯ, НО НАША ВОЙНА 
Ну что братан, давай закурим 
Пусть не поймут нас за столом 
Когда мы третий молча встанем 
И выпьем горькую вдвоем  
Как рассказать о той минуте
Как объяснить, чтобы поняли все
Что нет ничего страшнее на свете,
Когда друга везут на холодной броне 
Как докричаться до глаз посторонних
Как угадать в них сочувствия ложь
Добрый прохожий, пустыми словами
Ты души пришедших с войны не тревожь 
Пр.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Голубые береты Бойцам Альфа   *Чёрная маска* 
Группа *Голубые береты* 
(Посвящается бойцам группы "Альфа") 
Чёрная маска скрывает лицо,
Но не скрывает глаз.
Палец на спуске и кто его знает
Бог или дьявол за нас. 
Точка на карте, рёв самолёта,
Друга прощальный взгляд.
Кто его знает, Бог или дьявол,
Кто не вернётся назад... 
А вчера не стало Глеба,
В ночь ушёл и не вернулся.
На стакане корка хлеба,
Командир к столу пригнулся. 
Не погиб он и не умер,
Он ушёл и где-то рядом.
Мы его салютом звёздным
Провожали всем отрядом. 
Снова опасность, мороз по спине,
Смерти тяжёлый взор.
Снова встают против нас на Земле
Чёрный разбой и террор. 
Точка на карте, рёв самолёта,
Дома не спит жена.
Пусть никогда она не узнает
Слова, как пуля, "вдова".

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/J0BnRiUXSE4  
Группа *Голубые Береты* 
Солдат - судьба твоя такая, 
Дорожка полевая, 
Палатка - дом родной. 
Солдат - два года, пот и слезы, 
То ждут тебя морозы, 
То нестерпимый зной.  
Припев : 
Не грусти, солдат, 
Время выбрало, 
За тебя ему решать. 
И в опасный путь, 
Где метель из пуль, 
Не спеши свой сделать шаг.  
Солдат, поверь в свою удачу, 
Ведь нам нельзя иначе 
Идти в одном строю. 
Солдат - подъемы да тревоги, 
А мы с тобой не боги, 
Мы дьяволы в бою !  
Припев. 2 раза.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/SzIAEe5Flo4  *Три друга* 
Владимир Мазур 
Трое ребят уходили на службу. 
Раньше не верили в крепкую дружбу. 
Трое девчонок и сами не знали, 
Этих ребят на войну провожали.  
Саньку в Москве, а Серёгу в Калуге, 
Ваньку - в Рязани три разных подруги. 
Фото свое им на память дарили. 
В сердце любовь свою свято хранили.  
Трое мальчишек погоны надели. 
Здесь очень быстро они повзрослели. 
Клятву Отчизне своей приносили 
Трое солдат необъятной России.  
Санька с Москвы, а Серёга с Калуги, 
Ванька - с Рязани, а в русской округе 
Прямо из школы девчонки бежали 
К трём матерям, чтоб развеять печали.  
А на войне, как обычно бывает: 
Лучших из лучших она выбирает. 
Здесь друг за друга горою стояли 
Трое ребят, где их так и прозвали:  
Санька - Москва, а Серёга - Калуга, 
Ванька - Рязань - это верных три друга!  
Вместе девчонкам своим написали, 
Чтобы они их любили и ждали. 
Ты не печалься, родная подруга, 
Здесь на войне у меня есть два друга.  
Санька - Москва и Серёга - Калуга, 
Ванька - Рязань написали подругам.  
Не ради славы, не почестей ради 
Наши друзья воевали в осаде. 
Ванька махнул на прощанье рукою. 
- Вы уходите! А я вас прикрою!  
Ваньку чеченская пуля прошила 
Прямо под сердце. А там еще было 
Фото любимой подруги с Рязани, 
Ленки - девчонки с родными глазами. 
Санька - Москва и Серёга - Калуга 
Третий пьют молча за лучшего друга. 
А на могиле у Ваньки в Рязани 
Красные розы умыты слезами. 
Вновь целовали знамена солдаты, 
Крепко сжимая в руках автоматы.  
И ничего для себя не просили, 
Лишь бы их помнила, знала Россия. 
Санька - Москва и Серёга - Калуга 
Снова воюют за лучшего друга.  
И отомстят наши русские парни 
За слёзы родных и Ваньку с Рязани. 
Санька - Москва и Серега - Калуга 
Снова воюют за лучшего друга.  
И отомстят эти парни лихие 
Нашим врагам за Иванов России.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/UVIZhgSmUP0  
Чечня в огне[/URL][/U] 
Поёт Сергей Беляков  
Музыка - Ю. Черданцев, слова - О. Дульков.  
Чечня в огне, здесь не Афган. 
Приказ войти войскам отдан. 
И мы вошли, но «не стрелять, ведь там же дети…» 
Колоны шли, и там их жгли, 
Дым простирался до Москвы. 
Кто ж нам за боль и гарь теперь ответит?  
В окопах мы, кругом туман. 
Здесь вся война - сплошной обман. 
Эстонским снайпером комбат смертельно ранен. 
И, матерясь, мешая грязь, 
Дождем свинца сметая мразь, 
Наш полк дошел, дополз до Грозного окраин.  
Сейчас в России Новый год, 
Поет, смеётся весь народ. 
А чтоб он пел, мы у Дудаевских развалин. 
Душман нам в спину, сволочь, бьёт, 
Броня горит, свинец в живот, 
И, мать моя, ты не грусти, мы с честью пали.  
А мы в окопах ждём ответ, 
За деньги банка «Менатеп», 
Иль за Россию - мать мы кровь здесь проливали? 
Не за копейки и рубли 
Идем мы по земле Чечни, 
А чтоб тебя, Россия, Русь, Великой звали.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/6j9UFRpDis8    *А на войне, как на войне...*   
я в зеркало гляну украдкой 
и в рамке покажется мне 
небритый солдатик со скаткой, 
пропавший на прошлой войне.  
я делюсь с корешами махоркой, 
покуда еще не в плену. 
мой полк запасной за трехгоркой 
готовит меня на войну  
Припев: 
а на войне как на войне, 
а на войне как на войне 
меня убьют в неведомой сторонке 
и мать моя заплачет обо мне 
в тот самый миг, еще до похоронки 
и будет мне сладко в теплушке 
за матерным словом вдогон из той алюминиевой кружки как воду лупить самогон.  
кто-то дрыхнет на полке соседней 
только мне в эту ночь не до сна 
дай Бог, чтоб была бы последней 
прошедшая эта война!  
Припев: 
а на войне как на войне, а на войне как на войне меня убьют в неведомой сторонке и мать моя заплачет обо мне в тот самый миг, еще до похоронки

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/kY4sJ4OW4m0   *Спецназ* 
Автор и исполнитель Дмитрий Полторацкий -полковник Спецназа 
На могилах у нас днем с огнём не найдешь эпитафий. 
Каплей крови звезда, да букетик цветов от жены. 
Мы ложились под пули московских безжалостных мафий, 
Рядовые рабочие скрытой от глаза войны.  
Припев : 
Наши будни кровят, как открытые раны. 
Наши жёны не спят, не смыкая очей до утра. 
Носят нас по Земле беспокойной судьбы ураганы, 
Где под небом идёт, не стихая, со смертью игра. 
2 раза.  
Сколько чёрных сердец в этом мире большом и прекрасном, 
Сколько горя и слёз, сколько грязных душонок и рук. 
Мы на том рубеже, где всегда горячо и опасно, 
Где не сразу поймёшь, кто скрывается, враг или друг…

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/n4rpR8l1YGI    *Вальс золотых погон* 
Автор и исполнитель Дмитрий Полторацкий (Полковник Спецназа) 
В ресторане "Москва" снова скрипка поёт 
И шампанское льётся в бокалы. 
Отставной капитан наливает и пьёт, 
На танцующих глядя устало. 
Папироска дымит, синей ниточкой дым 
К потолку, чуть качаясь, струится. 
Отставной капитан смотрит взглядом пустым, 
Водку пьёт и не может напиться.  
Припев : 
Русская плачет душа, 
Жизнь пролетает, как сон, 
Медленно пары кружат 
Вальс золотых погон.  
Расскажи, как ты жил, отставной капитан, 
Как присягу давал перед строем. 
Расскажи, как прошёл раскаленный Афган 
По приказу министров застоя. 
Как саперной лопаткой народ свой рубил, 
Веря в мудрость высоких приказов, 
Как ты русскую душу свою погубил 
В братской бойне седого Кавказа.  
Припев.  
Расскажи, капитан, как вернулся домой, 
Как увидел знакомые лица, 
Как ты стал, капитан, совершенно чужой 
Здесь, в знакомой до боли столице. 
Где парнишкой гонял по дворам голубей, 
Где влюбленный бродил ты по лужам, 
Где гордился ты формой гвардейской своей, 
Где сейчас никому ты не нужен.  
Припев. 
2 раза.

----------


## Lampada

http://music.artofwar.ru/Arina_Kramer_-_Specnaz.mp3  *Спецназ* 
Арина Крамер 
Всего на свете больше я боюсь не темноты, 
И никакие в жизни не страшат утраты. 
Пугают лишь ночные телефонные звонки, 
Что тишину взрывают как набатом.  
Звонок. И ты опять уходишь в ночь, 
И жизнь опять зависит от приказа. 
Ты из спецназа, но гоню я мысли прочь, 
Что больше мы с тобой не свидимся ни разу.  
Припев: 
Сегодня всё спокойно, хоть немного отдохни, 
Солдат своей страны, ты заслужил награду. 
Сегодня всё спокойно, пусть тебе приснятся сны, 
В которых нет войны, а я побуду рядом. 
Поставлю я икону в изголовье тишины, 
И ты увидишь сны, а я побуду рядом.  
Я так горжусь тобой, когда мундир ты достаешь, 
И в дом друзья приходят в августовский праздник. 
Я счастлива, когда гитару в руки ты берёшь, 
И льются песни русского спецназа.  
Звонок. И ты уходишь в никуда, 
Стараясь вид придать себе небрежный. 
Всё неизбежно, горе не беда. 
Но с верою в любовь сильней моя надежда.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://f1.army.lv/audio/92.mp3  
-= *БЕСЛАН* =-  
Там где любовь преданных глаз 
Там где вопрос или приказ 
Там где держал ты дочь на руках 
Там где играл сын во дворах 
Там где вернуть три дня назад 
Там где мечты юных ребят 
Там где лежат эти тела 
Это Беслан 1-го сентября…  
Припев: 
Наша жизнь – террор, ты глаза открой 
И обернись назад – вот он скрытый враг 
Помолись за нас, попроси его 
чтоб детей он спас, жертвуя собой  
«Ты помолчи, сынок» - помню, сказала мать 
«Ты потерпи, родной, надо нам жизнь спасать 
Ты подо мной лежи, помнишь как в животе 
В сердце моем живи, сердце мое тебе» 
Взрыв, а потом пожар 
Помню, как все кричат – «Мама, давай вставай! 
Надо скорей бежать!» 
Я взял ладонь её – холод как ото льда 
Сволочь, за что ж её ты у меня отнял?!  
Припев  
Там где звенел первый звонок 
Там где прошел первый урок 
Там где был смех на школьном дворе 
Там где букварь на юной руке 
Там где земля, будут копать 
Там где родные будут рыдать 
Там где навек памятник зла 
Это Беслан 1-го сентября  
Припев

----------


## Lampada

http://music.artofwar.ru/Cherniy_tulpan ... _voyne.mp3  Давайте не встречаться на войне 
Группа "Черный тюльпан"  
"Давайте не встречаться на войне" -
Как хорошо Антонов нам сказал. 
А мы сидели в окровавленной Чечне 
И поминали тех, кто брал вокзал 
А в Грозном весь январь в бинтах, и грязь 
Я вспомню все в заснеженной Москве 
Как град осколков сыпался на нас 
Давайте не встречаться на войне!  
припев:  
Чечня, вот и закончилась... 
Война вновь продолжается 
Комбат, давай покурим под стаканчик русской водки 
За что нас так подставила Москва?! 
Ведь мы уходим, огрызаясь, словно волки...  
Стрельба и крик, и боль госпиталей... 
Зеленый цвет разорванных полей... 
Полковник Кашин, водки нам налей 
Давайте не встречаться на войне! 
Я верю, наше братство на века! 
Давайте встретимся в Твери, и по весне 
И пусть шампанским вспенится река 
Давайте не встречаться на войне! 
И пусть шампанским вспенится река 
Давайте не встречаться на войне!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/bBAKqoOA_wI    *Солдат удачи* 
Владимир Мазур 
Ты устал воевать за чужие идеи, 
Рисковать и стрелять, ничего не имея. 
Но теперь у тебя есть другие задачи: 
Ты решил записаться в солдаты удачи. 
Наблюдая за всеми в прицел автомата, 
Ты надеешься лишь на везенье солдата. 
У тебя за спиной пара цинков патронов, 
А в кармане последний патрон и икона.  
Припев: 
Ты стоишь на распутьи, а Христос на распятьи. 
Он за нас принял наши грехи и проклятья. 
Выбирая войну, ты умножишь потери. 
Никого ты не любишь, никому ты не веришь. 
Никому ты не веришь. 
Никому ты не веришь.  
Снова кто-то кричит о величьи России, 
А ты кровь проливаешь и видишь насилье. 
Твою душу терзают большие сомненья. 
Без войны не живёт ни одно поколенье. 
Кто во имя Христа, кто во имя Аллаха 
Убивает, но ждёт их единая плаха. 
Чья-то мать над убитым сыночком заплачет. 
Это тоже работа солдата удачи.  
Припев.  
Ты боишься уснуть, не увидев рассвета. 
Но в кармане бумажки зелёного цвета. 
Ты за них продал душу, не чувствуя страха. 
И тебе наплевать на Христа и Аллаха. 
На груди разорвалась цепочка с иконой. 
И уже на исходе два цинка патронов. 
Ты в прицеле другого, но он не стреляет. 
Он такой же солдат, но он верит и знает:  
Припев.  
Но теперь ты полюбишь, теперь ты поверишь. 
Но теперь ты полюбишь, теперь ты поверишь.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/65hG5L9Iyso    *Я вернулся с последней войны* 
Я вернулся с последней войны,
Я вернулся, как снова родился,
Мне бы в радость, да только ошибся,
Не признал я родной стороны. 
Все как будто бы так, как всегда,
Все как будто бы не изменилось,
Лишь земля черным пеплом покрылась,
Не блестят на церквях купола. 
Не об этом мечталося нам,
И не это во сне приходило,
Хоть война все мечты схоронила,
Оставляя останки их там. 
Где дождем проливным лилась кровь,
Где мы в душах святые носили
Далеко от любимой России
В нее веру, надежду, любовь. 
Нам Россию умом не понять
И хоть трудно нам в это поверить,
Как могли мы ее им доверить
Тем, кто думает как бы продать. 
Вся Россия стоит на торгах,
За державу, скажу, вам обидно,
Из глухих кабинетов не видно,
Что творится в торговых рядах. 
За валюту, наркотики, газ,
За оружие с водкой продали,
Так за что же мы там воевали?
Так за что же стреляли там в нас? 
Где дождем проливным лилась кровь,
Где мы в душах святые носили
Далеко от любимой России
В нее веру, надежду, любовь. 
Всем известно в России давно:
Две беды - дураки и дороги!
Вот убрать бы все эти пороги,
Бедам всем и врагам всем на зло. 
И я верю, настанет тот час,
Ведь не Боги горшки обжигают,
На церквях купола засияют,
И надежда вновь вселится в нас. 
Всё равно за зимою весна
Придет снова, и злые морозы
Отойдут, и на ветках березы
Русской вновь засверкает листва. 
Ведь роса на нее, а не кровь
Упадет ранним утром игриво,
В наших душах ты с нами Россия | 2 раза
С нами вера, надежда, любовь! | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/GqZBgMt5FCU   *Устал братишка солдат* 
Ю. Мамонов

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Горит звезда над городом Кабулом

----------


## Lampada

Если хочешь есть варенье... 
Группа Каскад 
Нас не много и не мало, 
Нас шестнадцать человек. 
Все в одежде для спецназа, 
Ладно скроенной навек. 
Не в одежде только дело, 
Лишь бы был здоровый дух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух 
Заграница нас сплотила 
Крепкой дружбой боевой 
Мы роднее братьев стали 
Под кабульскою звездой. 
Друг за друга, брат за брата, 
Мы не ходим меньше двух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух 
Все шестнадцать, все с усами. 
Только двое с бородой. 
За афганцев нас не примешь, 
Даже скрытых паранджой. 
На зеленых и нарядных мы косим на молодух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух 
Мы не мыты, мы не бриты, 
Лица пылью поросли. 
Мы мечтаем о корыте, 
Про любовь мы видим сны. 
Как получишь здесь письмишко, 
Сразу станет крепче дух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух 
Как ходили мы в походы, 
Получили мы приказ 
Захватить генштаб Якуба, 
Чтоб не вякал лишний раз. 
ГСС на все готова, разнесется в прах и пух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух 
По вечернему Кабулу 
При потушенных огнях 
Две машины с БТРом 
Мчат черниговских ребят. 
Тормоза скрепят лениво. 
Русским матом режет слух. 
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух
Если хочешь есть варенье, не лови братишка мух

----------


## Lampada

Мы уходим, уходим... 
Группа Каскад   
С покорённых однажды небесных вершин 
По ступеням обугленным на землю сходим, 
Под прицельные залпы наветов и лжи 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Припев 1: 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Кем были мы в краю далёком, 
Пускай не судит однобоко 
Нас кабинетный грамотей.  
До свиданья, Афган, этот призрачный мир. 
Не пристало добром поминать тебя вроде 
Но о чём-то грустит боевой командир: 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Припев 2: 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
В чём наша боль и наша слава. 
Чем ты, земля Афганистана, 
Искупишь слезы матерей?  
Друг, спиртовую дозу дели на троих - 
Столько нас уцелело в лихом разведвзводе... 
Третий тост - даже ветер на склонах затих: 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Припев 3: 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Какую цену здесь платили, 
Врага какого не добили, 
Каких оставили друзей...  
Нам вернуться сюда больше не суждено, 
Сколько нас полегло в этом долгом походе, 
И дела недоделаны полностью, но... 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Припев 4: 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Что мы имели, что отдали. 
Надежды наши и печали 
Как уживутся средь людей?  
Биографии наши в полдюжины строк 
Социологи втиснут, сейчас они в моде. 
Только разве подвластен науке восток? 
Мы уходим с востока, уходим, уходим.  
Припев 1.  
Припев 3.  
Мы уходим с востока, 
Мы уходим с востока, 
Уходим...

----------


## BlackMage

> Мы уходим, уходим...

 Я ухожу, ухожу... красиво.

----------


## Lampada

Разве это было зря? 
Группа Голубые береты  
Ну разве это было зря? 
Скажите, в чем мы виноваты? 
Десятилетняя война, 
Десятилетняя беда, 
А мы всего лишь в ней солдаты, 
Мы солдаты...  
Скажите в чем теперь позор? 
В том, что два года пыль глотали, 
Что тот, кто уходил в дозор, 
Был не преступник и не вор, 
А вы как будто бы не знали? 
Вы не знали?!  
Припев : 
Снова в поле, в чистом поле 
Я к ромашке прикоснусь, 
Я не думал и не верил, 
Что опять сюда вернусь. 
Я не думал, но я верил, 
Что опять сюда вернусь...  
Ну разве это была ложь, 
Что мы за Родину сражались? 
Под пули шли, на острый нож, 
Теперь твердят : "Все это ложь!" 
За орденами мы не гнались, 
Нет, не гнались!  
Ну разве все это обман, 
Что возвратился он калекой, 
Оставив ногу у душман, 
Простите, щас у партизан, 
Но век отмечен боли меткой, 
Страшной меткой...  
Припев. 
Я не думал, но я верил, 
Что опять сюда вернусь...

----------


## Lampada

Опустилась ночь... 
Опустилась ночь и кричит, как дождь. Не уснуть - стою. 
На приказ "Огонь!" - чистый мой погон с чистой совестью. 
Он один в уме. Три наряда мне. Принимай, окоп! 
Свист стоит в ушах. Ночь на трассерах метит прямо в лоб. 
Тиснут сапоги - не стянуть с ноги. Сейчас бы огоньку, 
Сейчас бы натощак докурить косяк, чифирнуть чайку, 
Да упасть в постель к милой на шинель на один часок, 
Дописать письмо между строк свинцом, не стеречь курок. 
Боже упаси - круглое настичь - запаяют в цинк, 
Ты придёшь домой раньше, чем письмом, на чужих двоих. 
Здесь до дембеля видно на ночь выть - если дотяну... 
Может, пьяный вдрызг, развяжу язык - всё-таки Союз... 
Опустилась ночь, и кричит, как дождь. Не заснуть. Стою. 
Первый свой стакан выпью за Афган, выпью за Чечню. 
Я ведь помню их - рваных и седых. Всё ищу ответ 
Я за тех парней, тех, кто кормит вшей восемнадцать лет. 
Бьётся мысль о мысль. Вдруг сорвалась вниз рикошет там жизнь. 
Видно, сглазил я. Обняла земля - и не слышал свист.

----------


## Lampada

Отбой 
Ночь подошла незаметно 
Снова поверка, снова отбой. 
Снова все в кроватях мы, 
Снова к нам приходят сны, 
И один из них, наверно, мой.  
Дождь барабанит по крышам, 
Кто-то приснится кому-то во сне. 
Спят друзья и спят враги, 
Лишь дневального шаги 
Гулко раздаются в тишине.  
Здесь мы с тобой повзрослели, 
А время идёт, а время летит. 
И остались  навсегда в казарме 
Юности года, 
Их не воротишь никогда.

----------


## Lampada

Вальс для БТРа 
Аргун, Ведено и Шали, 
Шатой, Гудермес и Бамут - 
Мы много с тобою прошли
Там, где и не все пройдут.  
Припев: 
БТР, наш трудяга, работник войны, 
И тебя, как могли, мы в бою берегли. 
Наша крепость и дом, и наша семья, 
И никто не заменит в бою нам тебя.  
От пыли, воды и огня 
Ты стал из зеленого рыжим, 
Броней прикрывал ты меня, 
Я только поэтому выжил.  
Припев.  
Я помню последний наш бой 
И этот последний снаряд. 
Ты молча прощался со мной, 
Войною подаренный брат.  
Припев:
БТР, наш трудяга, работник войны, 
И тебя, как могли, мы в бою берегли. 
Наша крепость и дом, и наша семья, 
И никто не заменит в бою нам тебя. 
Наша крепость и дом, и наша семья, 
И никто не заменит в бою нам тебя.

----------


## Lampada

Сибирский полк 
Надоело здесь всё, надоели пески и туманы, 
И в холодной постели одиноко завоешь как волк, 
Но короткий приказ - и уходит, уходит в барханы, 
В поисковую группу сибирский наш полк.  
Кинув пылью колес повидавшего всё БТРа, 
Непотухший окурок, расчёт в ожиданье умолк, 
И напрягся солдат, протерев пулемёта прицел, 
И уходит в барханы сибирский наш полк.  
Нас мочило дождём и в пустыне песком засыпало, 
Только каждый мужчина обязан исполнить свой долг... 
Ты в карманы разгрузки положи от гранаты запалы, 
И уходит в барханы сибирский наш полк.  
Кто-то может подумать, что здесь мы живём на курорте, 
Что сегодня у нас даже грохот разрывов умолк. 
С чудаком Ковалевым, пожалуйста, больше не спорьте, 
Пригласите приехать в сибирский наш полк.  
Пусть увидит бойцов, на позиции ночью неспавших, 
Офицеров небритых, и кому в той войне будет толк... 
Сколько было уже, сколько будет за что только павших... 
И уходит в барханы сибирский наш полк.  
Надоело здесь всё, надоели пески и туманы, 
И в холодной постели одиноко завоешь как волк, 
Но короткий приказ - и уходит, уходит в барханы, 
В поисковую группу сибирский наш полк.

----------


## Lampada

Счастливой дороги, шофера!  
Наденем новые, с иголки, кителя. 
Кто заслужил - на грудь закрепит ордена... 
Для нас закончилась война, нам собираться в путь пора, 
И здесь зовут нас просто "дембеля".  
Припев: 
А шофера...
На первый взгляд работа наша не видна... 
Да... 
Но здесь для всех необходима, как вода... 
Да... 
Нам не вставать на выезд больше по утрам. 
Счастливой дороги, шофера! 
Счастливой дороги, шофера!  
Мы будем долго на гражданке вспоминать, 
Как рёв вертушек по ночам мешал нам спать, 
Как прижимая автомат и вспоминая русский мат, 
Через зеленку пробивались мы в отряд.  
Припев.  
О том, как утром ранним в шесть у нас подъём - 
То на зачистку мы колонною идем, 
Стакан лишь чая на ходу, забыв про отдых и еду, 
Я в рейс среди друзей надежных ухожу.  
Припев.  
Прощай, палатка, городок наш Ханкала, 
Мы на Моздок уходим завтра все с утра. 
Пора на отдых нам с тобой, туда, где ждёт нас дом родной, 
Туда, где ждёт меня любимая жена.  
Припев.  
Зайдём в вагон свой и, усевшись у окна, 
Нальём стаканы и осушим их до дна 
За тех, кто вспомнил свой долг, всегда к подвигу готов, 
Я поднимаю за друзей этот тост.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Скажи, страна... 
Александр Хамов - полковник (в отставке)

----------


## Lampada

Юность в сапогах- "Солдаты 
День за ночь, а год за два. 
	Слышь, два уха - голова! 
	Не гляди, брат, кирпичом, 
	Мы возьмём своё ещё! 
	А нам ведь жить лишь раз, 
	Сегодня и сейчас! 
	Мы с тобой (ещё попомни) 
	Этот день со смехом вспомним, 
	И не раз стакан наполним, 
	И не раз махнем до дна 
	... 
Здравствуй, небо в облаках,
Здравствуй, юность в сапогах!
Пропади, моя тоска,
Вот он я, привет, войска! 
Эх, рельсы-поезда,
Как я попал сюда? 
Здесь не то что на гражданке,
На какой-нибудь гражданке,
Жизнь снаружи и с изнанки
Сам попробуй изучи.
Для печали нет причин. 
Непросто быть собой,
Когда шагает строй. 
Только сердце птицей бьётся,
И ликует, и смеётся,
И ему не удаётся
Под конвоем петь в груди.
Знать бы, что там впереди. 
Где-то течёт река,
Где-то дом, где всё ждут нас назад.
Это не грусть слегка,
Просто ветер щекочет глаза. 
Где-то течёт река,
Где-то дом, где всё ждут нас назад.
Это не грусть слегка,
Просто ветер щекочет глаза. 
Шаг вперёд и два назад,
Кто бы знал, чему я рад?
Просто сбросил я печаль
Словно голову с плеча. 
На стыках рельсов путь,
Виски вбивает пульс. 
Ты поймёшь, как будет нужно,
Где предательство, где дружба,
Где карьера, а где служба,
И как сердце безоружно, 
Как обманчива наружность,
Сколько звёзд и сколько лычек,
Сколько лиц, личин, опричей,
И как мало в нас различий.

----------


## Lampada

Дембельная - "Солдаты 
И вот стою я на плацу
В парадной форме, навсегда покинув строй.
И чуть не слёзы по лицу
    Сегодня к матери-отцу
Солдат уходит домой. 
В мечтах я видел этот час,
Осталось мне один лишь выполнить приказ:
Покинуть воинскую часть,
Где я себя оставил часть
Солдат уходит в запас. 
Рота подъем!
Будет сниться страшным сном.
Рота отбой!
За окошком дембель мой! 
Я слать не буду телеграмм,
И в кассе воинской мне выдадут билет
Войду, скажу лишь: «Здравствуй мам!
Отец налей нам по 100 грамм,
Ведь не прошло и 2-х лет!» 
И вот я на плацу стою
В парадной форме и гляжу в глаза ребят,
Но в них себя не узнаю, 
И понимаю, что в строю
Как будто умер солдат. 
Рота подъем!
Будет сниться страшным сном.
Рота отбой!
За окошком дембель мой!

----------


## Leof

Вот песня...то есть, строевой речетатив: 
Лесом ходим - шишка бъём,
Бурундук сельпо здаём! 
Я кореец-краснормеец.
Чуть война - фырь тайга!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Славная осень - "Солдаты" 
Исполняет Юта 
Славная осень, спокойно и пусто
                           Чисто и холодно на перекрёстках
                             И в тупиках переулков и просто
                           В городе утро, ясно и грустно 
                         Скоро поедем или не хочешь
                             Кончилось лето, земля остывает
                            Плакать не надо, я и не плачу
                             Скoро всё кончится, так не бывает 
И призывник полупьяный и дикий
Петь перестанет у военкомата
Бабушку нежно обнимет и тихо
Скажет "Прощай" и закроет ворота 
Кончилось всё, надвигается холод
Ветер обжёгся, дует на воду
Всё-таки осень, школьники в школу
Птицы на юг, а отец на работу 
Славная осень, спокойно и пусто
                           Чисто и холодно на перекрёстках
                             И в тупиках переулков и просто
                           В городе утро, ясно и грустно

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JEDvhaOJn1M  Я служу России 
Поёт Алексей Хворостян 
Знаю дома ты грустишь -
Я ушел служить 
По другому, ты прости, не умею жить 
Пусть препятствий полоса - наша жизнь 
Об одном тебя прошу 
Ты меня дождись  
Не надо забывать солдата 
Лучшая награда для него, когда ты 
Письма шлёшь с ответом 
Сквозь дожди косые 
Шлёт слова простые 
"Я служу России" 
"Я служу России"  
Вот бы мне тебя обнять, взять твою ладонь 
Только снова старшина мне кричит "Огонь!" 
Знаю мы с тобой одни видим сны 
А до дембеля еще как до Луны  
Не надо забывать солдата 
Лучшая награда для него, когда ты 
Письма шлёшь с ответом 
Сквозь дожди косые 
Шлёт слова простые 
"Я служу России"  
Не надо забывать солдата 
Лучшая награда 
Для него, когда ты 
Письма шлёшь с ответом 
Сквозь дожди косые 
Шлёт слова простые 
"Я служу России"  
"Я служу России" 
"Я служу России"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.oldies.ru/give_song.php?song=539 
У солдата выходной пуговицы в ряд 
   Ярче солнечного дня золотом горят 
   Часовые на посту в городе весна 
   Проводи нас до ворот 
   Товарищ старшина, товарищ старшина  
   Идёт солдат по городу по незнакомой улице 
   И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла 
   Не обижайтесь девушки но для солдата главное 
   Чтобы его далёкая любимая ждала  
   А солдат попьёт кваску купит эскимо 
   Никуда не торопясь выйдет из кино 
   Карусель его помчит музыкой звеня 
   И в запасе у него 
   Останется полдня, останется полдня  
   Идёт солдат по городу по незнакомой улице 
   И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла 
   Не обижайтесь девушки но для солдата главное 
   Чтобы его далёкая любимая ждала  
   Где любимая живёт липы шелестят 
   И садится в карусель не её солдат 
   Но другие ни к чему все до одного 
   Если только верно ждёшь 
   Солдата своего, солдата своего  
   Идёт солдат по городу по незнакомой улице 
   И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла 
   Не обижайтесь девушки но для солдата главное 
   Чтобы его далёкая любимая ждала  
   Идёт солдат по городу по незнакомой улице 
   И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла 
   Не обижайтесь девушки но для солдата главное 
   Чтобы его далёкая любимая ждала

----------


## Mikhail_S

!Тёмная ночь 
Легендарная песня 2-й мировой войны 
Тёмная ночь, только пули свистят по степи,
Только ветер гудит в проводах,
Тускло звёзды мерцают.
В тёмную ночь, ты любимая, знаю, не спишь,
И у детской кроватки тайком
Ты слезу утираешь 
Как я люблю глубину твоих ласковых глаз,
Как я хочу к ним прижаться сейчас губами...
Тёмная ночь разделяет, любимая, нас,
И тревожная, чёрная степь
Пролегла между нами. 
Верю в тебя, в дорогую подругу мою,
Это вера от пули меня тёмной ночью хранила...
Радостно мне, я спокоен в смертельном бою,
Знаю, встретишь с любовью меня, 
Что б со иной не случилось. 
Смерть не страшна, с ней не раз
Мы встречались в степи,
Вот и теперь надо мною она кружиться...
Ты меня ждёшь, и у детской кроватки не спишь,
И поэтому, знаю, со мной ничего не случиться

----------


## Lampada

http://music.artofwar.ru/Cherniy_tulpan_-_Ya_pomnyu.mp3 
Группа "Чёрный тюльпан" 
Я ПОМНЮ.  
Как надо мной горел закат 
И небо звёздами искрилось. 
В воронке раненый лежал, 
Просил у Бога жизнь – не милость. 
А бомбы рвали на куски 
Уже мужчин, ещё ребят. 
Как на чужой земле в песке 
Бесславно их тела лежат…  
Я помню.  
Как шли мы в бой, бросало в дрожь… 
Ломались судьбы и мечты. 
И в память, словно острый нож, 
Навеки врезаны те дни. 
И помню я глаза друзей, 
В них жизни гаснущий огонь. 
Прошло уже так много дней, 
Но до сих пор их слышу стон.  
Я слышу.  
Я помню, как горел закат 
И звёзды падали с небес. 
Один вернулся я назад, 
Из мёртвых чудом я воскрес. 
И перед вами я стою, 
Я телом здесь, а там – душой. 
Забыть тех дней я не могу. 
И тех ребят – они со мной!  
Я помню!  
Снимите шляпы, господа! 
Свои колени преклоните. 
И тех, ушедших навсегда, 
По–русски молча помяните. 
Снимите шляпы, господа. 
Свои колени преклоните. 
И тех, ушедших навсегда, 
Минутой молча помяните.  
Снимите шляпы, господа! 
Снимите шляпы, господа!

----------


## Lampada

Даль-чужбинушка 
Группа Тяни-Толкай 
Там, спит золотом листва и огонёк костра
В ночи теплеет искры душу не тревожат.
Там, все ночи у окна сидит и ждет меня
Старушка-мать, сидит и небо тихо просит... 
	  Эх, даль-чужбинушка, верни домой кровинушку,
	В краю далёком сбереги ты от судьбы лихой.
	Играй немножечко походная гармошечка,
	Ты песни к дому дотяни - скажи, что я живой.
	 Я живой... 
Там родные берега, и вдоль дорог стога,
И трепет родников, и звёзды словно вишни.
Там знакомые места, там девичьи уста
Дурманят до зари, там голос мамы слышен... 
Припев > 2 раза 
Играй немножечко походная гармошечка,
Ты песни к дому дотяни - скажи, что я живой.
Я живой...

----------


## Lampada

Стихи -* Наталья Плотникова*  *Пробито небо трассерной дорожкой,*
А вместо звёзд - сиреневая муть…
Давай, браток, плесни еще немножко,
Нам всё равно сегодня не уснуть. 
Пришли из рейда, грязные, как черти,
Да только грязь не светится в ночи.
Вранье, что здесь не думаешь о смерти, -
Содрали берцы, курим и молчим... 
Немая радость и немые слезы
Становятся привычными вполне.
А там, в России, - белые берёзы,
А здесь, у нас, пейзаж, как на Луне… 
Броня уходит - новые задачи,
Дрожит в прицеле гор чужих стена.
Махни рукою, пожелай удачи
Тем, чья работа в эту ночь - война. 
Им не слышны победных маршей звуки,
Да не за то стараются, поверь.
Давай за них, чтобы из заварухи
Они вернулись завтра без потерь… 
Давай, браток, за синие береты,
За добрый свет далеких, милых глаз.
Второе августа.  На исходе лето.
Командировка только началась…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmlwbyFg3ZE 
Дочка с папой говорит, у портрета стоя:
"У меня котёнок спит, плачет кукла Зоя,
Во дворе мальчишка Сашка -- у него собака,
А ещё машина есть, а ещё есть папа. 
А когда же ты приедешь, мама обещала:
Я и кукла моя Зойка побежим к вокзалу
Платье лучшее надену, как на день рожденья,
Мама торт нам приготовит, вот будет веселье. 
Мы с тобой пройдём по парку -- пусть увидят все,
Что у Кати папа дома, а не на войне".
И девчёнка горько плачет, рядом плачет мама --
Hикогда они втроём не придут с вокзала. 
Лишь усталые глаза на большом портрете,
Да кровавая звезда на пурпурной ленте.
Во дворе мальчишка Сашка -- у него собака,
А ещё машина есть, а ещё есть папа

----------


## Lampada

http://epizod.admoil.ru/pesni/10.mp3 
Памяти павших посвящается  
Слова А. Сокурова  
Сердце матери стонет и снится ей сын у огня.
Её словно веточку клонит, при мыслях один у меня.
Вот грохот боёв отдалённый и пули свистят по горам
И тонет в дыму опалённый, далёкий горящий Афган. 
  Не надо крови литься и материнских слёз.
Пусть мирно колосится в широком поле рожь. 
Прошли пролетели те годы, тяжёлой Афганской войны
И словно весенние воды, они больше нам не нужны.
Стоит посредине аллеи, из бронзы застывший солдат 
Как будто он стал всех живее, приносит цветы ему мать. 
 Не надо крови литься и материнских слёз.
Пусть мирно колосится в широком поле рожь.

----------


## Lampada

Группа "Эпизод"  http://epizod.admoil.ru/pesni/4.mp3  *Монолог*  
Слова А. Сокурова 
 Слышишь брат, наливай, да покрепче вина
Кто за что воевал, в том не наша вина
Потерял две ноги, ну брат, видно судьба
Не с тобой нам решать, всё решила война 
  Лишь обидно одно, не хочу умирать
И за что, не пойму, мне пришлось воевать
Ты без крова живёшь, да и я инвалид
Накопилось, Серёга, немало обид 
 Слышишь брат наливай да покрепче вина
Что же нам удивляться- такая страна 
М с тобы забытыой, никому не нужны
Хоть и время прошло после этой войны 
  Только голос дрожит ,он отводит глаза
По небритой щеке прокатилась слеза
И поникла седая уже голова
Но сквозь зубы его вырывались слова  
Что же делать нам брат, кто же даст нам ответ
И молчит автомат , и пылится берет
Только память в ночи не даёт нам уснуть
Ты хоть плачь, хоть кричи нам друзей не вернуть

----------


## Lampada

*Русский парень* 
Слова  - Сашин С.,  музыка - Брейтбург К. 
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла
Здравствуй, милое солнце моё!
Я тебе с поля боя пишу.
Надо мной здесь кружит вороньё,
Только я умирать не спешу.
Мы ещё погуляем с тобой,
Потанцуем под небом ночным.
Отслужив, я приеду домой
И ты скажешь подружкам своим: 
Русский парень от пуль не бежит,
Русский парень от боли не стонет,
Русский парень в огне не горит,
Русский парень в воде не тонет. 
Русский парень от пуль не бежит,
Русский парень от боли не стонет,
Русский парень в огне не горит,
Русский парень в воде не тонет. 
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла 
Пусть не скоро, но вновь за столом
Соберётся вся наша семья.
Про любовь под гитару споём
И обнимемся, слёз не тая.
Снова в небо ракета пошла,
Далеко я от дома теперь.
Я хочу, чтоб меня ты ждала,
Я к тебе возвращусь, только верь. 
Русский парень от пуль не бежит,
Русский парень от боли не стонет,
Русский парень в огне не горит,
Русский парень в воде не тонет. 
Русский парень от пуль не бежит,
Русский парень от боли не стонет,
Русский парень в огне не горит,
Русский парень в воде не тонет. 
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1M6NaFzQ60 
Господа офицеры  
Господа офицеры, по натянутым нервам 
Я аккордами веры эту песню пою 
Тем кто бросил карьеру, живота не жалея, 
Свою грудь подставляет за Россию свою  
Тем, кто выжил в Афгане, свою честь не изгадив 
Кто карьеры не делал от солдатских кровей 
Я пою офицерам, матерей пожалевшим, 
Возвратив им обратно живых сыновей.  
Припев 
Офицеры, офицеры ваше сердце под прицелом 
За Россию и свободу до конца 
Офицеры, Россияне, пусть свобода воссияет, 
Заставляя в унисон звучать сердца  
Господа офицеры, как сберечь вашу Веру 
На разрытых могилах ваши души хрипят 
Что ж мы, братцы, наделали 
Не смогли уберечь их 
И теперь они вечно в глаза нам глядят  
Вновь уходят ребята, растворяясь в закатах 
Позвала их Россия, как бывало не раз 
И опять вы уходите, может прямо на небо 
И откуда-то сверху прощаете нас  
Так куда ж вы уходите 
Может, прямо на небо 
И откуда-то сверху прощаете нас...  
Припев

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psfu7vNu7VY    *Тает под крылом морская гладь,*
От воды туманы отрывая.
И прибив на мне седую прядь,
От меня корабль укрывает.
Знаю, где-то в море полоса,
У неё стальные есть троса,
У неё крутой и резкий нрав,
Там решится прав ты или не прав. 
Работа, как у снайпера, моя,
Задача, как его - не промахнуться.
Моя мишень - на теле корабля
И к ней я должен гаком прикоснуться.
Как магнитом манит полоса,
Там на ней натянуты троса.
РВП молчит - хороший знак,
Значит, куда надо, ляжет гак. 
От напряженья - мокрая спина,
Как ювелир точу свою глиссаду.
Корабль с нетерпеньем ждет меня,
Hе торопите - непременно сяду!
Как магнитом манит полоса,
Словно нервы подняты троса.
Ветер слева - будет мне уроком,
Я на срез выскакиваю боком. 
Корабль металлом рухнул на меня,
Посадку подтверждая с упоеньем.
Hо лишь зацеп - венец всему и вся,
В душе моей родит успокоенье.
Подо мной играет полоса,
Позади остались все троса.
Лишь один за мною увязался,
Только б он теперь не оборвался. 
И вот уже посадка позади,
Я в должном месте палубы коснулся.
А тех моих, что будут впереди,
Мне пожелайте - чтоб не промахнулся!
Как и прежде манит полоса,
Поперек натянуты троса.
РВП молчит - хороший знак,
Значит, куда надо, ляжет гак.
Как и прежде манит полоса,
Поперек натянуты троса.
РВП молчит - хороший знак,
Значит, куда надо, ляжет гак...

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DDFDJ2Chfc4  *Соловьи* 
Автор слов - Фатьянов А., композитор - Соловьев-Седой В.  
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат,
Пусть солдаты немного поспят,
Немного пусть поспят. 
Пришла и к нам на фронт весна,
Ребятам стало не до сна,
Не потому, что пушки бьют,
А потому, что вновь поют,
Забыв, что здесь идут бои,
Поют шальные соловьи. 
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат,
Пусть солдаты немного поспят,
Немного пусть поспят. 
Но что война для соловья,
У соловья ведь жизнь своя,
Не спит солдат, припомнив дом
И сад зелёный над прудом,
Где соловьи всю ночь поют,
А в доме том солдата ждут. 
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат,
Пусть солдаты немного поспят,
Немного пусть поспят. 
А завтра снова будет бой,
Уж так назначено судьбой,
Чтоб нам уйти, недолюбив,
От наших жён, от наших нив,
Но с каждым шагом в том бою
Нам ближе дом в родном краю. 
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат,
Пусть солдаты немного поспят.
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат,
Пусть солдаты немного поспят.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j4-OV4XHgk     *Махнём не глядя* 
Поёт Максим Леонидов 
Прожектор шарит осторожно по пригорку,
и ночь поэтому нам кажется темней.
Который месяц не снимал я гимнастерку,
который месяц не расстегивал ремней. 
Есть у меня в запасе гильза от снаряда,
в кисете вышитом душистый самосад.
Солдату лишнего имущества не надо -
«махнем не глядя» — так в народе говорят. 
Солдат хранит в кармане выцветшей шинели
письмо от матери, да горсть родной земли.
Мы для победы ничего не пожалели,
мы даже сердце как НЗ не берегли. 
Что пожелать тебе сегодня перед боем,
ведь мы в огонь и дым идем не для наград.
Давай с тобою поменяемся судьбою,
«махнем не глядя» — как в народе говорят. 
Мы научились под огнем ходить не горбясь,
с жильем случайным расставаясь не скорбя.
Вот потому-то наш родной гвардейский корпус
сто грамм с прицепом надо выпить за тебя! 
Покуда тучи над землей еще теснятся,
для нас покоя нет и нет пути назад.
Ну чем с тобой мне на прощанье обменяться
«махнем не глядя» — как в народе говорят!

----------


## Lampada

http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/belayabe.mp3 
Белая берёза
Музыка: А. Новиков Слова: С. Васильев  
Я помню, ранило березу 
Осколком бомбы на заре. 
Студеный сок бежал, как слезы,
По изувеченной коре.  
За лесом пушки грохотали, 
Клубился дым пороховой. 
Но мы столицу отстояли, 
Спасли березу под Москвой.  
И рано-раненько весною 
Береза белая опять 
Оделась новою листвою 
И стала землю украшать.  
И стой поры на все угрозы 
Мы неизменно говорим: 
Родную русскую березу 
В обиду больше не дадим.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dk1FNnnzzi4 
Группа Кукрыниксы 
Вам, может быть, одна из падающих звёзд
 Может быть, для вас прочь от этих слёз
  От жизни над землей принесёт
 Наш поцелуй домой
И может, на крови вырастет тот дом
Чистый для любви
Может быть, потом наших падших душ
Не коснется больше зло 
 Мне страшно никогда так не будет уже
    Я раненое сердце на рваной душе
Изломаная жизнь бесполезный сюжет
Я так хочу забыть свою смерть в парандже 
Лишь солнце да песок жгут нам сапоги
За короткий срок мы смогли найти
Тысячи дорог сложенных с могил
Нам с них не сойти
Может быть кому не дадим своей руки
Может потом что у нас внутри
Все осколки льда
Не растопит их одна звезда 
Мне страшно никогда так не будет уже
Я раненое сердце на рваной душе
Изломаная жизнь бесполезный сюжет
Я так хочу забыть свою смерть в парандже
Мне страшно никогда так не будет уже
Я раненое сердце на рваной душе
Изломаная жизнь бесполезный сюжет
Я так хочу забыть свою смерть в парандже

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KIcEGLB9OI4  *Возвращайся скорей* 
Слова: Ю. Слатов 
Музыка: Ю. Слатов 
Исполняет группа Голубые береты   
Стриженый затылок прижимала к груди,
И шептали губы – «Ты только приди …
Ты ведь у меня на белом свете один – мой сын».
Уходил мальчишка за родные поля,
Где в чужих краях давно гремела война.
А в далёком доме мама сына ждала – одна. 
Припев:
Возвращайся скорей.
Сиротеет наш дом.
Да грустит старый клён
Во дворе у окна.
Напиши письмецо,
Пусть согреет оно.
День за днем без тебя
Всё одна да одна. 
С далека-далёка, где солдат воевал,
Письма редко шли, сын так мало писал.
Огонёк в груди тихо тлел, угасал, умирал.
И по перву снегу унесли за село.
Не дождалась сына, ну поделаешь что.
И никто не смотрит на дорогу в окно, темно. 
Припев:
Заколоченный дом
Сиротою стоит.
Облетела листва,
Плачет дождь,
Ветра вой.
Только клен во дворе 
Тихо кроной шумит,
Ждет солдата домой,
Ждет солдата домой. 
Заколоченный дом
Сиротою стоит.
Облетела листва,
Плачет дождь,
Ветра вой.
Только клён во дворе 
Тихо кроной шумит,
Ждёт солдата домой,
Ждёт солдата домой. 
Только клён во дворе 
Тихо кроной шумит,
Ждёт солдата домой,
Ждёт солдата домой.
Ждёт солдата домой,
Ждёт солдата домой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *Виктор Петлюра* 
Платье белое 
Em                      Am
Зачем ты это сделала, надела платье белое,
     H7                             Em
Кольцо на pyкy нежнyю, на головy фатy.
А может ты забыла, как мне ты говоpила,
Как часто говоpила, что я тебя люблю. 
Пpипев:
        Am         H7              G        C
Сбивая чеpным сапогом с тpавы пpозpачнyю pосy,
        Am          H7                        Em
Hаш каpаyл идет тpопой, и каждый к своемy постy,
И каждый дyмает о том, что дома ждyт, что дома пишyт,
Любимый, милый, доpогой, тебя я ждy, тебя я слышy. 
Когда шинель снимая, c yсталых плеч снимая,
О милых вспоминая, они ложатся спать.
И снятся им pодные, леса поля гyстые,
И девyшки, котоpые их обещали ждать. 
Пpипев. 
Тепеpь мне часто сниться, как свадьба веселится,
Знакомые их лица и "Гоpько!" им кpичат.
Любить ты обещала, но слова не сдеpжала,
Hо только написала, ты все поймешь солдат. 
Пpипев.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=37U8T8RCBbE 
В горах под Пешаваром, в Пакистане, 
Решив позор плененья кровью смыть, 
В ночь группа пленных подняла восстанье, 
Чтобы хоть день свободными побыть.   
Припев: 
Нас не сломили рабские колодки, 
И даже автоматы нас не взяли. 
Враги трусливо всех прямой наводкой 
Из пушек пакистанских расстреляли. 
И пусть нас мало, но никто не дрогнул, 
Хоть жерла смерти нам в глаза глядят. 
Советские солдаты - это значит, 
Что даже мертвых нас не победят.   
Нам Родина звездой далекой светит, 
И ловит взгляд призывный этот свет. 
Мы не отступим ни за что на свете, 
И малодушных между нами нет.  
Нас не сломили рабские колодки, 
И даже автоматы нас не взяли. 
Враги трусливо всех прямой наводкой 
Из пушек пакистанских расстреляли. 
Идем в сраженье, но уходят силы, 
Живых все меньше, шансы не равны… 
Знай, Родина, тебе не изменили 
Твои в беду попавшие сыны. 
Знай, Родина, тебе не изменили 
Твои в беду попавшие сыны!  
Припев: 
Нас не сломили рабские колодки, 
И даже автоматы нас не взяли. 
Враги трусливо всех прямой наводкой 
Из пушек пакистанских расстреляли. 
________________________________________ 
Припев: 
Война - бесконечная стрельба над головой, 
И лежит в сырой земле товарищ мой. 
Талисман сжимаю крепко я в руке, тихо плача при луне.  
Пишу тебе я, пойми, что нет моей здесь вины, 
Что нет назад мне пути, я сам хотел бы уйти, 
И я прошу об одном, о самом дорогом: 
Любовь мою сохрани. 
Нам предстоит завтра бой, серьезный и роковой, 
И будет вновь наша кровь проливаться рекой, 
А если переживу, то ожидает меня дорога домой.  
Война - бесконечная стрельба над головой, 
И лежит в сырой земле товарищ мой. 
Талисман сжимаю крепко я в руке, тихо плача при луне.  
Припев: (х3)

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9fTbUi6K1QI  *Война*
Группа Фактор 2 
И снова солнца закат я вижу перед собой, 
И не орет наш комбат и не зовет идти в бой. 
Я вырезаю ножом на деревянном бруске имя твое. 
Мы с пацанами сидим на рыхлой черной земле 
И вспоминаем друзей, павших на этой войне, 
И думаем об одном, что у кого-то из нас будет пуля в виске.  
Припев: 
Война - бесконечная стрельба над головой, 
И лежит в сырой земле товарищ мой. 
Талисман сжимаю крепко я в руке, тихо плача при луне.  
Пишу тебе я, пойми, что нет моей здесь вины, 
Что нет назад мне пути, я сам хотел бы уйти, 
И я прошу об одном, о самом дорогом: 
Любовь мою сохрани. 
Нам предстоит завтра бой, серьезный и роковой, 
И будет вновь наша кровь проливаться рекой, 
А если переживу, то ожидает меня дорога домой.  
Припев: (х3)

----------


## Lampada

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9UqgNmo1Yig 
А. Я. Розенбаум  
Монолог пилота "Черного тюльпана"  
В Афганистане 
В "черном тюльпане",
С водкой в стакане
мы молча плывем над землей. 
Скорбная птица
Через границу,
К русским зарницам
несет ребятишек домой. 
В "черном тюльпане" 
Те, кто с заданий
Едут на Родину милую
в землю залечь, 
В отпуск бессрочный,
Рваные в клочья...
Им никогда, никогда
не обнять теплых плеч.  
Когда в оазисы Джелалабада 
Свалившись на крыло, "тюльпан" наш падал, 
Мы проклинали все свою работу, 
Опять "бача" подвел потерей роту. 
В Шинданде, Кандагаре и Баграме 
Опять на душу класть тяжелый камень, 
Опять нести на Родину героев, 
Которым в двадцать лет могилы роют, 
Которым в двадцать лет могилы роют.  
Hо надо добраться, 
Hадо собраться. 
Если сломаться,
то можно нарваться и тут. 
Горы стреляют.
"Стингер" взлетает,
Если нарваться,
то парни второй раз умрут.  
И мы идем совсем не так, как дома, 
Где нет войны и все давно знакомо, 
Где трупы видят раз в году пилоты, 
Где с облаков не валят вертолеты. 
И мы идем, от гнева стиснув зубы, 
Сухие водкой смачивая губы. 
Идут из Пакистана караваны, 
И значит, есть работа для "тюльпана",
И значит, есть работа для "тюльпана". 
В Афганистане 
В "черном тюльпане", 
С водкой в стакане
мы молча плывем над землей.
Скорбная птица 
Через границу, 
К русским зарницам
несет наших братьев домой.  
Когда в оазисы Джелалабада 
Свалившись на крыло, "тюльпан" наш падал,
Мы проклинали все свою работу, 
Опять пацан подвел потерей роту. 
В Шинданде, Кандагаре и Баграме 
Опять на душу класть тяжелый камень, 
Опять нести на Родину героев, 
Которым в двадцать лет могилы роют.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOkFBswRO-E 
Александр Розенбаум  *В ГОРАХ АФГАНИ* 
Ах, какого дружка потерял я в бою,
И не сорок два года назад, а вчера,
Среди гор и песков, где сжигает жара всё вокруг,
Опаляя недетскую память мою. Слышишь, друг,
Мой дружок, мы взошли на некнижную ту высоту,
Под которой ты лёг. 
Ах, какого дружка потерял я в бою...
Мы всю жизнь любили читать о войне.
Он не ведал никак, что вот выпадет мне под огнём
Его тело тащить за валун на спине.
Далека - тридцать метров, но как же была далека -
Та дорога меж ночью и днём. 
        Песок да камень.
        Печальный свет чужой луны над головами.
        Равняйсь на знамя!
        Прощай, мой брат,
        Отныне ты навеки с нами,
        Прости, что ты погиб, а я всего лишь ранен
        В горах Афгани, в Афганистане. 
Ах, какого дружка потерял я в бою...
Нам проклятая пыль забивала глаза,
И горел БТР, в небе как стрекоза вертолёт,
И как выкрик из прошлого голос: "Вперёд!"
Словно нерв, оборвали до боли натянутый нерв,
И со склона пошла ему пуля навстречу в полёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agymVvho8ko 
Александр Розенбаум  *Караван*  
Не привыкнуть никак к тишине 
На войне, на войне, на войне... 
Тишина - это только обман, лишь обман. 
По тропе крутой, 
По земле чужой 
Мы выходим на караван. 
Караван - это радость побед 
и потери боль. 
Караван, вновь жду встречи с тобой. 
Караван. Розовеет от крови Афганистан. 
Караван, караван, караван... 
Не привыкнуть к "гражданке" никак, 
Там все ясно, там друг есть и враг, 
Здесь же души людей тяжело 
разглядеть сквозь туман. 
Жалко, нет его, 
Друга одного, 
Навсегда его забрал караван. 
Караван - это фляга воды, 
без которой - смерть. 
Караван - это значит суметь. 
Караван. Убивать шурави им велит коран. 
Караван, караван, караван... 
Не привыкнуть к тому, что совсем 
Мне не тянет плечо АКМ 
И в кустах придорожных нет мин. 
Здесь нет "духовских" банд, 
Только где-то там 
По моим следам 
Кто-то снова берет караван. 
Караван - это сотни снарядов, 
не легших в цель. 
Караван - это соль на лице. 
Караван. Третий тост. Помолчим. 
Кто пропал, кто - пан. 
Караван, караван, караван...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkTHpgBqaA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqlnNjxmKLM 
Группа *МАНГО-МАНГО  
Пули*  
Пули летят пули, солдаты сидят в окопах
 Пули летят слишком быстро, командир отдает приказание 
 Hаш комбат начистил медали, видно хочет пойти в атаку
 Hо он не пойдет первым, прекрасно работает снайпер 
 А пули летят пули, командир отдает приказание
 Солдаты сидят в окопах, потому что летят пули 
 Саперы роются в грунте, зарывают стотонную мину
 Hо она все равно не взорвется, шпион отвинтил контрагайку 
 А пули летят пули, шальные летят и не очень
 Солдаты сидят в окопах, солдаты читают почту 
 А повар придумал ужин, 
немного крупы перловой
   Hемного коры дубовой   
 Hемного болотной тины
   Солдат не умрет голодным 
 А пули летят пули, командир отдает приказание
 Солдаты сидят в окопах, потому что летят пули 
 Самолет возвратился на базу, а подлодка исчезла в пучине
 Обидно, ведь завтра праздник военно-морского флота 
 А пули летят пули, командир отдает приказание
 Солдаты сидят в окопах и слушают звуки гармони 
 А в воздухе тоже проблемы, самолет улетел в стратосферу
 Hе вернется пилот героем, зачитался письмом из дома 
 А пули летят будто птицы, взлетают и больно клюются
 Солдаты сидят и смеются, хорошая вещь привычка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LaMH5ImHIc 
Песня *Натальи Плотниковой* 
Пробито небо трассерной дорожкой,
А вместо звезд - сиреневая муть…
Давай, браток, плесни еще немножко,
Нам все равно сегодня не уснуть. 
Пришли из рейда, грязные, как черти,
Да только грязь не светится в ночи.
Вранье, что здесь не думаешь о смерти, -
Содрали берцы, курим и молчим... 
Немая радость и немые слезы
Становятся привычными вполне.
А там, в России, - белые березы,
А здесь, у нас, пейзаж, как на Луне… 
Броня уходит - новые задачи,
Дрожит в прицеле гор чужих стена.
Махни рукою, пожелай удачи
Тем, чья работа в эту ночь - война. 
Им не слышны победных маршей звуки,
Да не за то стараются, поверь.
Давай за них, чтобы из заварухи
Они вернулись завтра без потерь… 
Давай, браток, за синие береты,
За добрый свет далеких, милых глаз.
Второе, август. На исходе лето.
Командировка только началась…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rfEvnQ_BcQ  *Алексей Глызин* 
Третий день прошел без меня 
Я остался там - на войне 
Пуля дура третьего дня 
Молча поселилась во мне 
Нес меня Серега к своим 
Дождь рекою лил ему вслед 
Страшно помирать молодым 
В девятнадцать с четвертью лет  
Мама этой ночью шел дождь 
Над землею тихо он плыл 
Он тогда хотел мне помочь 
Мама этой ночью я жил  
Проплывает тихо рассвет 
И встает за лесом заря 
Только вот меня уже нет 
Третий день прошел без меня  
Мы с Серегой думали там 
Что когда вернемся домой 
Долго будем спать по утрам 
И гулять всю ночь под луной 
А когда рассеялся дым 
И забрежжил тихо рассвет 
И Серега стал вдруг седым 
В девятнадцать с четвертью лет   
Припев  
Третий день прошел без меня 
Я остался там - на войне 
Пуля дура третьего дня 
Молча поселилась во мне 
Нес меня Серега к своим 
Дождь рекою лил ему вслед 
Страшно помирать молодым 
В девятнадцать с четвертью лет  
Мама этой ночью шел дождь 
Над землею тихо он плыл 
Он тогда хотел мне помочь 
Мама этой ночью я жил  
Проплывает тихо рассвет 
И встает за лесом заря 
Только вот меня уже нет 
Третий день прошел без меня

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zejQXIL98MU 
Исполняет* Максим Трошин*  *Афганистан*
 (Я вас туда не посылал) ***  _"А самое главное - это культура и нравственность"._ 
Под пулями гибнут солдаты,
Рекой проливается кровь;
 Одна  за  одной   похоронка,
К старушкам идёт вновь и вновь.
 Одна за одной  похоронка,
К старушкам идёт вновь и вновь. 
 Я вас туда не посылал;
 Я вас  туда не посылал;
 Допустим, и не посылали,
 Но кто же  утешит отцов, матерей?
 Висит фотография сына,
И чёрная лента на ней. 
Я вас туда не посылал;
Я вас  туда не посылал;
Вы слышите: матери плачут,
Услышьте же плач матерей!
На этой чужбине далёкой,
Они потеряли детей. 
Афганистан . . .
________________  _"...  в свое время, когда шла война в Афганистане, по средствам массовой информации прошла фраза чиновника: 'Я вас туда не посылал…' "_

----------


## starrysky

To add my two cents - lots of wonderful war songs (music and lyrics) on sovmusic.ru http://sovmusic.ru/  
My favourites (most of them can be heard in "The World At War" series, "The Read Star" episode) -   *Враги сожгли родную хату* 
music http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vragisoz
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=vragisoz 
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: Михаил Исаковский 
Враги сожгли родную хату 
Сгубили всю его семью 
Куда ж теперь идти солдату 
Кому нести печаль свою 
Пошел солдат в глубоком горе 
На перекресток двух дорог 
Нашел солдат в широком поле 
Травой заросший бугорок 
Стоит солдат и словно комья 
Застряли в горле у него 
Сказал солдат 
Встречай Прасковья 
Героя мужа своего 
Готовь для гостя угощенье 
Накрой в избе широкий стол 
Свой день свой праздник возвращенья
К тебе я праздновать пришел 
Никто солдату не ответил 
Никто его не повстречал 
И только теплый летний вечер 
Траву могильную качал 
Вздохнул солдат ремень поправил 
Раскрыл мешок походный свой 
Бутылку горькую поставил 
На серый камень гробовой 
Не осуждай меня Прасковья 
Что я пришел к тебе такой 
Хотел я выпить за здоровье 
А должен пить за упокой 
Сойдутся вновь друзья подружки 
Но не сойтись вовеки нам 
И пил солдат из медной кружки 
Вино с печалью пополам 
Он пил солдат слуга народа 
И с болью в сердце говорил 
Я шел к тебе четыре года 
Я три державы покорил 
Хмелел солдат слеза катилась 
Слеза несбывшихся надежд 
И на груди его светилась 
Медаль за город Будапешт 
Медаль за город Будапешт
1960  *Ой, туманы мои, растуманы* 
music - two versions http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=rastuman or  http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=oytumani 
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=oytumani 
Музыка: В.Захаров Слова: М.Исаковский 
Ой, туманы мои, растуманы,
Ой, родные леса и луга!
Уходили в поход партизаны,
Уходили в поход на врага.
Эх!
Уходили в поход партизаны,
Уходили в поход на врага.
На прощанье сказали герои:
Ожидайте хороших вестей.
И на старой смоленской дороге
Повстречали незваных гостей.
Эх!
И на старой смоленской дороге
Повстречали незваных гостей.
Повстречали - огнём угощали,
Навсегда уложили в лесу.
За великие наши печали,
За горючую нашу слезу.
Эх!
За великие наши печали,
За горючую нашу слезу.
С той поры да по всей по округе
Потеряли злодеи покой:
День и ночь партизанские вьюги
Над разбойной гудят головой.
Эх!
День и ночь партизанские вьюги
Над разбойной гудят головой. 
1943  *В путь*
music - three versions http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vputh2
or http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vputh
or http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vput10 
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=vputh2 
Музыка: В. Соловьев-Седой Слова: М.Дудин 
Путь далек у нас с тобою, 
Веселей, солдат, гляди! 
Вьется, вьется знамя полковое, 
Командиры впереди.  
Припев:  
Солдаты, в путь, в путь, в путь... 
А для тебя, родная, 
Есть почта полевая. 
Прощай, труба зовет. 
Солдаты, в поход!  
Каждый воин - парень бравый, 
Смотрит соколом в строю. 
Породни... роднились мы со славой, 
Славу добыли в бою.  
Припев.  
Пусть враги запомнят это - 
Не грозим, а говорим: 
Мы прошли, прошли с тобой полсвета,
Если надо - повторим.  
Припев. 
1954  *До свидания, города и хаты*
music http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=dosvida9 
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=dosvida9 
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: М. Исаковский 
До свиданья, города и хаты, 
Нас дорога дальняя зовет, 
Молодые, смелые ребята, 
На заре уходим мы в поход.  
На заре девчата выходите 
Комсомольский провожать отряд 
Вы без нас, девчата не грустите -
Мы с победою придем назад!  
Грозной силой на земле и в море 
Встретим мы непрошенных гостей. 
И фашистской кровожадной своере 
Не собрать вовек своих костей.  
Мы развеем вражеские тучи, 
Разметем преграды на пути 
И врагу от смерти неминучей 
От своей могилы не уйти!  
Наступил великий час расплаты 
Нам вручил оружие народ - 
До свиданья, города и хаты, 
На заре уходим мы в поход!
1941  *В землянке*
music http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vzemlya4
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=vzemlya4 
Музыка: К.Листов Слова: А.Сурков 
Бьется в тесной печурке огонь, 
На поленьях смола, как слеза. 
И поет мне в землянке гармонь 
Про улыбку твою и глаза.  
Про тебя мне шептали кусты 
В белоснежных полях под Москвой.
Я хочу, чтобы слышала ты, 
Как тоскует мой голос живой.  
Ты сейчас далеко, далеко, 
Между нами снега и снега. 
До тебя мне дойти не легко, 
А до смерти - четыре шага.  
Пой, гармоника, вьюге назло, 
Заплутавшее счастье зови. 
Мне в холодной землянке тепло 
От моей негасимой любви.   *Священная война*
music http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=saintwar
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=saintwar  
Музыка: А. Александров Слова: В.Лебедев-Кумач 
Вставай, страна огромная, 
Вставай на смертный бой 
С фашистской силой тёмною, 
С проклятою ордой.  
Припев:  
Пусть ярость благородная 
Вскипает, как волна, — 
Идёт война народная, 
Священная война!  
Как два различных полюса, 
Во всём враждебны мы. 
За свет и мир мы боремся, 
Они — за царство тьмы.  
Припев.  
Дадим отпор душителям 
Всех пламенных идей, 
Насильникам, грабителям, 
Мучителям людей!  
Припев.  
Не смеют крылья чёрные 
Над Родиной летать, 
Поля её просторные 
Не смеет враг топтать!  
Припев.  
Гнилой фашистской нечисти 
Загоним пулю в лоб, 
Отребью человечества 
Сколотим крепкий гроб!  
Припев.  
Пойдём ломить всей силою, 
Всем сердцем, всей душой 
За землю нашу милую, 
За наш Союз большой!  
Припев.  
Встаёт страна огромная, 
Встаёт на смертный бой 
С фашистской силой тёмною, 
С проклятою ордой!  
Припев.   *Катюша* (куда же без нее   ::  ) 
music two variants http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=katyush8 
or http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=katyusha
lyrics http://sovmusic.ru/text.php?fname=katyusha 
Музыка: М.Блантера Слова: М.Исаковский 
Расцветали яблони и груши, 
Поплыли туманы над рекой. 
Выходила на берег Катюша, 
На высокий берег на крутой.  
Выходила, песню заводила 
Про степного, сизого орла, 
Про того, которого любила, 
Про того, чьи письма берегла.  
Он ты, песня, песенка девичья, 
Ты лети за ясным солнцем вслед. 
И бойцу на дальнем пограничье 
От Катюши передай привет.  
Пусть он вспомнит девушку простую, 
Пусть услышит, как она поет, 
Пусть он землю бережет родную, 
А любовь Катюша сбережет.  
Расцветали яблони и груши, 
Поплыли туманы над рекой. 
Выходила на берег Катюша, 
На высокий берег на крутой.   
The best performance (исполнитель) is usually КАППСА, which is the Red Army's choir, check out here: http://sovmusic.ru/person.php?idperson=147

----------


## Lampada

http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=947   *Владимир Загороднюк*   *Мальчишки - солдаты*  
Мне сегодня опять до утра не уснуть,
Ничего не могу я поделать с собой.
Вспоминаю мальчишек, которых уже не вернуть,
Что с полей фронтовых, всё никак не доедут домой. 
Сколько их полегло, это знают лишь ветры,
Это знают лишь ветры, что в берёзах шумят.
И стоят те берёзы и колышутся ветви,
Словно кудри ушедших, наших ребят. 
Разве можно забыть чёрный пепел пожарищ,
Разве можно забыть подвиг наших отцов.
И забыть наше русское слово "товарищ",
И ушедших в атаку мальчишек-бойцов. 
Сколько их полегло, это знает лишь ветер,
Ведь могли отойти, была снежная мгла.
Но мальчишки остались в окопах на веке,
Ведь родная Москва за спиною была. 
Разве можно забыть дальний гул канонады,
И забыть, как поля заметала пурга.
Как бросались под танки мальчишки-солдаты,
И над полем гремела: "В атаку! Ура!" 
Они мёрзли в снегах под Москвой в 41-м,
Но встречали огнём ледяную броню.
И вставали стеной под Медынью и Ржевом,
И ни шагу назад не ступили в бою. 
Сколько их полегло, это знают лишь ветры,
Это знают лишь ветры, что в берёзах шумят.
И стоят те берёзы и колышутся ветви,
Словно кудри ушедших, наших ребят. 
Я сегодня хочу вместе с ними побыть,
Посидеть у берёзы, помолчать в тишине.
И в Можайских полях по росе попроверить,
И послушать, как ветры шумят в вышине.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ngavan.ru/gan/a10/b01/c0000/d0002/ind.shtml 
БЛОКПОСТ.  
Юрий Епихин.  
«Нитка» вышла, в эфире команды звучат, 
От "двухсотых", "трехсотых" тяжелый стал взгляд. 
Головы не поднять - всюду бьют снайпера, 
Нам б вернуться по - раньше, но раньше нельзя…  
Припев : 
За пять дней до атак, до кровавых боев 
На верхах уже знали, что будет налет. 
По приказу колоннами техника шла, 
Вы забыли прикрыть тех ребят с блокпоста.  
От подствольников взрывы, осколки летят, 
Пролетают вертушки - нас спасти не хотят. 
Хоть сказали с "центральной" нам их позывной, 
Дети неба не слышат, что нас ждут домой.  
Припев.  
Блокировка снята, и печальный твой взгляд 
Провожает сейчас в путь последний ребят. 
Мы стоим рядом с ними, и черствеет душа. 
Кто теперь объяснит: в чем же смысл блокпоста ?  
Припев : 
За пять дней до атак, до кровавых боев 
На верхах уже знали, что будет налет. 
По приказу колоннами техника шла, 
Вы забыли, вы забыли прикрыть тех ребят с блокпоста.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmT2zWEleXE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x1D0QP_sV0 
Soviet war in Afghanistan 1979-1989 
Афганистан 1979-1989   *Пришёл приказ - и по приказу мы встаём*,
Взяв АКС, садимся ночью в самолет.
В тот ранний час, когда земля вокруг спала
В Афганистан приказом воля занесла. 
Афганистан - красивый горный дикий край,
Приказ простой - вставай, иди и умирай.
Но как же так ? Ведь на Земле весна давно,
А сердце режет, мечты и горести полно... 
Афганистан - грохочет где-то пулемёт,
Афганистан - вчера погиб мальчишек взвод,
Их командир, когда на этот снег упал,
"Россия-мать", - он перед смертью прошептал. 
Афганистан - красивый горный дикий край,
Приказ простой - вставай, иди и умирай.
Но как же так ? Ведь на Земле весна давно,
А сердце режет, мечты и горести полно... 
Мой друг упал - лицо красивое в крови,
Он умирал вдали от Родины-земли.
Смотрел с надеждой в голубые небеса
И все шептал: "Прекрасен наш Афганистан" 
Афганистан - красивый горный дикий край,
Приказ простой - вставай, иди и умирай.
Но как же так ? Ведь на Земле весна давно,
А сердце режет, мечты и горести полно... 
А кто прошел через огонь и через смерть
Домой пришел, его встречали мать, отец
И вспоминал о невернувшихся друзьях ...
И все шептал : "Ну почему погиб не я ?!" 
Афганистан - проклятый горный дикий край,
Приказ простой - вставай, иди и умирай.
Но как же так ? Ведь на Земле весна давно,
А сердце режет... горести полно... 
Афганистан - проклятый горный дикий край,
Приказ простой - вставай, иди и умирай.
Но как же так ? Ведь на Земле весна давно,
А сердце режет, мечты и горести полно...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeFh4lft4IM 
Пришёл приказ, подныли нас и вот уже ревут моторы
Шумят колёса по шоссе, машины мчат солдата в горы
Мы едем прямо под крыло Степана-Керт её столицы
Азербайджансы и армяне никак не могут помириться, 
Азербайджанцы и армяне никак не могут помириться 
Припев:    
 Ой Карабах, Ой Карабах, повсюду стрельбы, ссоры, драки,
Ну а солдата дома ждут, ну а солдата дома ждут,
Но точный есть у нас приказ, здесь бардака не допустить
И ходим мы стоять цепочку и едут в город патрули
И ходим мы стоять цепочку и едут в город патрули
Не даст уснуть, ни день , ни ночь, ружьё нас поднимает часто,
Поспал чуть больше на часок и это уж считаешь счастье,
Там снова где-то дом горит, здесь нападение на пост,
Мы проклинаем Карабах, от злости всё внутри горит ,
Мы проклинаем Карабах от злости всё внутри горит 
Припев:
Когда швыряют камни в нас, мы можем только укрываться,
Но нет приказа в драку лезть, хотя хотелось бы сорваться
Ну что ж, солдат, лети смелей , у экстремиста пистолет,
Ну а тебя пусть защищает дубинка, щит, бронежелет
Ну а тебя пусть защищает дубинка, щит, бронежелет

----------


## Lampada

http://ir-ingr.livejournal.com/182134.html  http://pogorily.livejournal.com/26508.html )  http://www.bratishka.ru/archiv/2006/7/2006_7_5.php http://artofwar.ru/i/izchuzhogookopa/text_0015.shtml http://www.afganwar.md/russian/scripnik ... nik_8.html
_________________  *В горах под Пешаваром, в Пакистане...*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WzDu89xM0 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *26 апреля 1985 года в пакистанской крепости-тюрьме Бадабера (24 км от Пешавара) произошло восстание советских и афганских военнопленных. Все они погибли в неравном бою.* 
Сл. С. Ильев, муз. С. Яровой
Группа *"Голубые береты"* 
 В горах под Пешаваром, в Пакистане,
Решив позор плененья кровью смыть,
В ночь группа пленных подняла восстанье,
Чтобы хоть день свободными прожить. 
Припев:
Нас не сломили рабские колодки,
И даже автоматы нас не взяли.
Враги трусливо всех прямой наводкой
Из пушек пакистанских расстреляли. 
И пусть нас мало, но никто не дрогнул,
Хоть жерла смерти нам в глаза глядят.
Советские солдаты - это значит,
Что даже мертвых нас не победят. 
Нам Родина звездой далекой светит,
И ловит взгляд призывный этот свет.
Мы не отступим ни за что на свете,
И малодушных между нами нет. 
Припев:
Нас не сломили рабские колодки,
И даже автоматы нас не взяли.
Враги трусливо всех прямой наводкой
Из пушек пакистанских расстреляли. 
Ведем сраженье, но уходят силы,
Живых все меньше, шансы не равны:
Знай, Родина, тебе не изменили
Твои в беду попавшие сыны.
Знай, Родина, тебе не изменили
Твои в беду попавшие сыны!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6-Pnlhm2QA  *Последние залпы* 
(*В.Мулявин - А.Твардовский*)  
Исполняет *Владимир Мулявин* 
В тот день, когда окончилась война,
И все стволы палили в счет салюта.
В тот час на торжестве была одна 
Особая для наших душ минута.
В конце пути, в далекой стороне, 
Под гром пальбы прощались мы впервые
Со всеми, кто погибли на войне,
Как с мертвыми прощаются живые. 
До той поры в душевной глубине.
Мы не прощались так бесповоротно.
Мы были с ними как бы наравне, 
И разделял нас только лист учетный. 
Мы с ними шли дорогою войны
В едином братстве воинском до срока. 
Суровой славой их озарены.
От их судьбы всегда неподалеку. 
И только здесь в особый этот миг, 
Исполненный величья и печали.
Мы отделялись навсегда от них, 
Нас эти залпы с ними разлучали.
Внушала нам стволов ревущих сталь,
Что нам уже не числится в потерях. 
И кроясь дымкой, он уходит вдаль, 
Заполненный товарищами берег. 
Суда живых не меньше павших суд. 
И пусть в душе до дней моих скончанья, 
Живет, гремит торжественный салют
Победы и великого прощанья.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZaopXX-RsY 
Группа *Песняры*  *Возвращение*  *(В.Мулявин - В.Тарас)* 
Усталая, счастливая, хмельная, 
Орала песни каждая теплушка, 
И называлась "Голубым Дунаем", 
Любая привокзальная пивнушка. 
Там наливали чашки, кружки, плошки, 
Давай солдат, мы видывали виды, 
И сыпали частушками гармошки, 
И даром угощались инвалиды.  
На сапогах истоптанных, потертых, 
Осели пылью все крутые тропы, 
Медалями на потных гимнастерках, 
Звенела география Европы. 
На радостях солдаты выпивали. 
До края наливал сосед соседу. 
Они четыре года воевали, 
Имели право выпить за победу.  
В графине пыльном веточка сирени, 
На столике расшатанном дрожала, 
Охриплой паровозною сиреной, 
Война себя в могилу провожала. 
И пушки, закрепленные в колодке, 
Усталые вытягивали шеи. 
И плакали счастливые молодки, 
И женщины седые хорошели. 
И плакали счастливые молодки, 
И женщины седые хорошели.

----------


## Alen

Я ОБОЖАЮ эту песню! 
Волшебники двора  -   "А закаты алые" 
Перед боем тихие, теплые вечера
И покрыт тревожною сон тишиной
У вчерашних мальчиков гимнастерки новые
И письмо от мамы с собой 
Здесь всю ночь горела звезда одинокая
И туман прозрачный лежит у реки
Здесь березы белые, травы высокие
Враг не должен дальше пройти 
Припев:
А закаты алые, алые, алые
Перед боем выстрелы не слышны...
Не об этом вместе с тобою мечтали мы
За четыре дня до войны... 
Полыхнули взрывы и небо обрушилось
Солнца не видать - прячет дыма стена
Спят березы белые, травы высокие
Забрала вас, мальчики, война 
Отстояли Родину в годы суровые
Нет следов далеких, дорог боевых
Нужно, чтобы помнили, мы с тобою помнили
Имена героев своих... 
Припев:
А закаты алые, алые, алые
Перед боем выстрелы не слышны...
Не об этом вместе с тобою мечтали мы
За четыре дня до войны...

----------


## Alen

Ещё одна замечательная песня! 
Ольга Арефьева   -    "Давно мы дома не были"  
Горит свечи огарочек,
Гремит недальний бой...
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой! 
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой,
Не тратя время попусту
Поговорим с тобой.
  По-дружески да попросту,
  Не тратя время попусту,
  Поговорим с тобой. 
Давно мы дома не были.
Цветет родная ель,
Как будто в сказке-небыли
За тридевять земель. 
Как будто в сказке-небыли
За тридевять земель,
На ней иголки новые,
Медовые на ней,
  На ней иголки новые,
  А шишки все еловые,
  Медовые на ней. 
Где елки осыпаются,
Где елочки стоят,
Который год красавицы
Гуляют без ребят. 
Который год красавицы
Гуляют без ребят,
Без нас девчатам кажется,
Что звезды не горят.
 Без нас девчатам кажется,
 Что месяц сажей мажется,
 А звезды не горят. 
Зачем им зорьки ранние,
Коль парни на войне,
В Германии, в Германии -
Далекой стороне. 
В Германии, в Германии -
Далекой стороне,
Лети, мечта солдатская,
Напомни обо мне!
 Лети,  мечта солдатская,
 К дивчине самой ласковой,
 Напомни обо мне! 
Горит свечи огарочек,
Гремит недальний бой...
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой!

----------


## Lampada

*Песня десантников* муз. М.Минков сл. И.Шаферан 
Лишь недавно учились мы в классе десятом
И часы проверяли по школьным звонкам,
А теперь привыкайте, ребята, к десантным,
А теперь привыкайте, ребята, к десантным,
Продуваемым всеми ветрами войскам.  
Не пеняйте на то, что сурова погода,
Не считайте, что строг командир без причин.
Предстоит вам всего за каких-то два года
Предстоит вам всего за каких-то два года
Из вчерашних юнцов превратиться в мужчин.  
Вам недолго носить эту форму, ребята,
Только будет всегда, до седин на висках,
Та закалка, что вы получили в десантных,
Та закалка, что вы получили в десантных,
Продуваемых всеми ветрами войсках.

----------


## Lampada

*ВОЙСКА ДЯДИ ВАСИ.*  
В небе чистом, утреннем солнце вновь встает,
И со взлетки "аннушки" сорвались в полет,
Еще несколько минут, и опять, браток,
Окунувшись в синеву, совершишь прыжок.  
Припев: 
А дяди Васины войска качает небо на руках,
И тонут парни в облаках на тонких стропах, 
Гуляет ветер в куполах, купаясь в солнечных лучах, 
Вступает с неба в бой крылатая пехота.  
Сколько долгих, трудных дней нас учили здесь 
Что умри, но сохрани боевую честь. 
У десантных войск, сынок, - говорил комбат - 
И в бою, и в облаках нет пути назад.  
Припев.  
Как реликвию храним тельник и берет, 
Для десантных крепких душ их роднее нет, 
Все мы небом рождены, и не зря, браток, 
Голубой берет наш с ним цвета одного.
ЗА ВДВ! 
Я и во сне, и наяву, и ясным днем, и ночью темной 
Своей душой всегда с тобой, берет мой цвета глаз женских томных.  
За ВДВ, за ВДВ бокал я полный поднимаю, 
За купола, что как цветы в небесной сини расцветают. 
И для меня роднее нет моей тельняшки и берета, 
Нет у меня верней друзей, чем те, с кем я качался в небе.  
За ВДВ, за ВДВ, за дни, что многим и не снились, 
За пацанов, что навсегда душою с небом породнились! 
Мне не забыть тяжелых дней, и боль потерь, и руку друга, 
И тех людей, что нас вели вслед за собой тропою трудной.  
За ВДВ, за ВДВ, за тех, кого нет больше с нами, 
За всех ребят, кто пал в Чечне, за всех, кто пал в Афганистане! 
И для меня как брат родной, кто ждал прыжка в машинах душных, 
Для нас один на свете Бог - наш общий Бог - десант воздушный! 
За ВДВ, за ВДВ, за школу мужества и дружбы, 
Я поднимаю свой бокал за всех десантников воздушных!

----------


## Lampada

«Военная Песня» — интернет радиостанция, слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru

----------


## Lampada

*Застава им. 25 ГЕРОЕВ в\ч2033*  *12 Застава* 
Там, где горы окутаны зноем
И мутна от теченья вода
Пяндж несёт свои воды бурливо
Разделяя двух стран берега.
Ночью холод, а днём будет пекло
От жары не уйти никуда
И от жажды потрескались губы
Пот струёй да жужжит мошкара. 
Припев:
Вот и всё, что мы ждали, случилось
Смерть сегодня нам смотрит в глаза 
А с врагом разделяют нас метры
И в крови снова Пянджа вода.  
Никогда не забыть нам про это
Увидав, как горит здесь земля
Мат ребят заглушают разрывы
Дым, огонь шкал орудий врага. 
Обложили душманы заставу
Не пройдут дело тут не в цене
Мы положим здесь жизни сегодня 
Небу души, а тела земле. 
Припев:
Вот и всё, что мы ждали, случилось
Смерть сегодня нам смотрит в глаза 
А с врагом разделяют нас метры
И в крови снова Пянджа вода.  
Там, где горы окутаны зноем
И мутна от теченья вода
Также Пяндж несёт воды бурливо
Как 13-го в июле тогда. 
_______________________________   *Граница * муз. Е.Крылатова
сл. А.Панкратова-Чёрного 
Над дозорной тропой у российских границ
Нам не слушать с тобой пролетающих птиц.
Нам на мир не смотреть, не любить, не дышать.
Нас заставила смерть под землёю лежать. 
Припев : 
Потому, что границ, 
Дорогой человек,
Видно, только для птиц 
Не бывает вовек. 
А у нас за спиной и земля и друзья,
И пройти стороной мимо смерти нельзя.
Мы не смеем сказать: "Я боюсь, не смогу",
Вот и стынут глаза и в цветах, и в снегу. 
Припев. 
Пусть здесь птицы парят и поют, и поют.
Это песня ребят, что погибли в бою.
Им на мир не смотреть, не не любить, не дышать.
Их заставила смерть под землёю лежать. 
Припев. 
(повторяется дважды)    Пограничник. Форум пограничников. Пограничные войска. Граница. Поиск сослуживцев. Проект Погранец.ру - Пограничная Застава им.25 ГЕРОЕВ в\ч2033

----------


## Lampada

* *    *С. Доля - Покрывает землю желтая листва*   
Покрывает землю жёлтая листва
Гуси лебеди торопятся на юг
А тогда стояла дикая жара
А тогда со мною рядом был мой друг 
Как нас лихо захватила круговерть
И ракета вдруг пронзила темноту
Знали мы, что где-то рядом бродит смерть
И предчувствовали в воздухе грозу 
Эх, такая нам солдатская судьба
А дома город спит на улицах покой
Видят сны от малыша до старика
Ну, а мы оставив страх вступаем в бой 
И свистели пули с ночи до утра
Как мартены раскалился автомат
Хоть не слышно было громкого ура
Зато всюду раздавался русский мат 
Всё горело, что ещё могло гореть
Даже камни превращались в пыль
Ох, как трудно мне сейчас об этом петь
Будто снова оживает эта быль 
Всё открылось с болью на заре
Я надеялся что ты ещё живой
До сих пор то утро вижу я во сне
Как умылись горы кровью молодой 
И вот с девчонкою твоей теперь идёт другой
Он и сыт и пьян и губы в табаке
И на плече её висит своей рукой
Там где больше не лежать твоей руке 
Выпью я за твой покой стакан вина
Да только водкой чашу горя не залить
Жизнь есть жизнь она у нас всего одна
И как нам с тобой тогда хотелось жить 
Майским утром я возьму букет цветов
Поклонюсь ребятам павшим до земли
Тем кто дело своё знал без лишних слов
Кто не струсил и в бою не отступил
______________________________________   *НЕ ЗОВИ МЕНЯ*.  
Группа "Храм мира".  
Пусть не уходят из жизни простые слова, 
Те, что тебе помогают хоть что – то понять, 
Те, что тебе открывают глаза, 
Чтобы ты мог иногда увидеть себя.  
Пусть не уходит из жизни преданный друг, 
Всегда было трудно найти верных друзей. 
Трудно сдержать души необузданный звук, 
Когда смерть уведет за начертанный круг.  
Припев : 
Не зови меня в прошлое, ночь, не зови, 
О напрасных надеждах не вспоминай, 
О потерянном брате не забывай, 
В сердце светлую память храни.  
Пусть не уходит из жизни детский восторг, 
Зима должна отступить перед юной весной. 
Солнце бесстрашно сразится с трусливою тьмой, 
Война должна завершиться победой добра.  
Припев 2 раза.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Ю Кирсанов Вспомним,ребята (монтаж РУСИЧ)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий.Песня о госпитале - 2.wmv

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Вторая мировая (9/11) «Дорога на Берлин» + Lyrics - Поёт *Леонид Утёсов*   *Дорога на Берлин*   
М.Фрадкин - Е.Долматовский  
С боем взяли мы Орел, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Брянская улица по городу идет - 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Брянская улица на запад нас ведёт.  
С боем взяли мы Брянск, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Минская улица по городу идет - 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Минская улица на запад нас ведёт.  
С боем взяли город Минск, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Брестская улица по городу идет - 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Брестская улица на запад нас ведёт.  
С боем взяли город Брест, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Люблинская улица по городу идет - 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Люблинская улица на запад нас ведёт.  
С боем взяли город Люблин, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Варшавская улица по городу идет - 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога, 
Варшавская улица на запад нас ведёт.  
С боем взяли мы Варшаву, город весь прошли, 
И последней улицы название прочли, 
А название такое, право, слово боевое: 
Берлинская улица по городу идет! 
Значит нам туда дорога, значит нам туда дорога!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlZPLvqgi-Q  - Поёт  *Владимир Златоустовский*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBFYmZIPLXQ  -  группа "*ВСТРЕЧНЫЙ БОЙ*"     *От героев былых времен* Не осталось порой имен.
Те, кто приняли смертный бой,
Стали просто землей и травой...
Только грозная доблесть их
Поселилась в сердцах живых.
Этот вечный огонь, нам завещаный одним,
Мы в груди храним.  
Погляди на моих бойцов -
Целый свет помнит их в лицо.
Вот застыл батальон в строю...
Снова старых друзей узнаю.
Хоть им нет двадцати пяти,
Трудный путь им пришлось пройти,
Это те, кто в штыки поднимался как один,
Те, кто брал Берлин!  
Нет в России семьи такой,
Где-б не памятен был свой герой.
И глаза молодых солдат
С фотографий увядших глядят...
Этот взгляд, словно высший суд,
Для ребят, что сейчас растут.
И мальчишкам нельзя ни солгать, ни обмануть,
Ни с пути свернуть!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yKv0w9YToc  (слова) YouTube - *Диана Арбенина*. Видео к фильму «Кандагар».  
Группа *Ночные снайперы*   *Лети, моя душа...* 
Лети, моя душа
Лети, мой тяжкий рок
Под облаками блакитными
Под облаками зенитками
в небо
Под облаками блакитными
Под облаками зенитками
в небо 
Лети, моя душа
И солнце поцелуй
За всех друзей моих сгинувших
За тех, кого не покину я
За всех друзей моих сгинувших
За тех, кого не покину я 
Печаль моя
Будто роса
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца 
Лети, моя любовь
И крови не жалей
Брызгами, струями
Да в полнолунии я
Брызгами, струями
Да в полнолунии я 
И годы по часам
И сердце-ястребок
Я дышу радостью
Нет большей сладости жить
Я дышу радостью
Нет большей сладости жить 
Печаль моя
Будто роса
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца 
Печаль моя
Будто роса
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца
Легкая птаха светла и прозрачна
Белой рубахой отца 
Лети, моя душа
Лети, мой тяжкий рок
Под облаками блакитными в небо
Небо, небо...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Кандагар (2010) клип (Dino MC47 feat. Диана Арбенина)   *Кандагар...* 
Над Кандагаром бескрайнее небо
Не покорённая земля, а на ней война
Выжить и вернуться, добиться победы
Пора домой, ведь Родина только одна 
Они давно знакомы, им чувство азарта не чуждо,
Столько всего повидали за годы службы
В северных и южных коридорах воздушных
Не раз проверили свою мужскую дружбу
И вот опять жизнь подкинула экзамен
Лучше бы ты капитан сказал, что твой борт занят,
Теперь вот на чужой войне стали врагами
Под дулом автомата, с завязанными глазами
Кандагар - талибы и бомбёжки НАТО,
Терроры, опиум, патроны и гранаты
Не государство, не ООН, не большие саммиты
Никак не могут помочь нашим пятерым ребятам.
Как не предать Родину в обмен на свободу,
Как не предать друзей в обмен на свою жизнь?
Они пробыли там уже больше года
С мыслью одной в голове: "Только держись!"
Я прошу, отпусти их Кандагар,
Они должны выжить и вернуться
Небо плачет, а на земле пожар,
Но наши люди никогда не сдаются!
Время пришло, настал момент, пора бежать
Родным, что дома, пора перестать рыдать
Шансы не велики, но глупо их терять
Героев ждёт небо, небо умеет ждать
Вот под прицелом стингеров и пушек
На взлётной полосе битва титанов
Гордо раскинув крылья, взлетает наш Ильюшин,
Наставляя позади горы Афганистана
Надо рассуждать о войнах, о вере в Бога,
Говорить о проблемах и как их решать,
Прощать своих врагов или судить их строго,
Но помнить главное: "Своих не бросать!" 
Над Кандагаром бескрайнее небо
Не покорённая земля, а на ней война
Выжить и вернуться, добиться победы
Пора домой, ведь Родина только одна 
Эти огромные горы и жёлтый песок
Вдали от дома и родных голосов,
Это бескрайнее небо ждёт своих героев,
А им нужны силы на последний бросок
Эти огромные горы и жёлтый песок
Вдали от дома и родных голосов,
Но как ни крути наши до конца борются,
Героями не рождаются - ими становятся!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Диана Арбенина - Кандагар. Калуга. 26.02.2011.   *Кандагар* 
что там дома?
осень. клёны.
пропал без вести
грузом двести
я не верю
сердце рвётся
вон из тела
нам ли знать
свои пределы? 
кандагар 
твои дети
во мне плачут
ты успеешь
ты же сильный
к их рожденью
будешь с нами
выворачивать нам
души смертью
мы не позволяли 
кандагар 
обесточен
но не сдался
в траурном
песке намаза
терпеливо
путь искал
беги, милый!
я с тобою
небо ждёт
господь прикроет
отпусти нас 
кандагар

----------


## sperk

YouTube - Власова Наталья "Настасья" 
Как Настасья провожала на войну Петра
Не рыдала, не стонала и не плакала
Заплела тугую косу, опустив глаза
И молилась под иконой бледная с лица. 
Шли бои страшнее смерти на родной земле
Не приходят что-то вести долго о Петре
И под старою рекой Настя до зари
Просит Деву пресвятую: мужа сохрани. 
Ночи стали бесконечны, дни ещё длинней
Застучали похоронки в окна деревень
И конверт с письмом казённым тоже ждал
Сообщаю, муж Ваш Пётр без вести пропал. 
Зарыдало горько сердце, молодой жены
И солёными слезами, ох, глаза полны
Смотрит Настя на икону не скрывая боль
Толь за здравие молиться, толь за упокой. 
Уже больше полувека с той прошло войны
Но всё ждёт Петра Настасья с лета до зимы
Не зови её вдовой, пусть под старость лет
Её память согревает от лампадки свет.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;"Мы входили в Афган" - *группа "Каскад*"&#x202c;&rlm;   Каскад??????? YouTube - &#x202a;Мы входили в Афган&#x202c;&rlm; - *группа "Южный ветер"* 
Песня на стихи *Константина Скуратова*  
...Мы входили в Афган не в парадном строю, 
Нам оркестр полковой бодрый марш не играл. 
… боевая тревога. Дорога. Привал. 
"Борт" разинул привычно утробу свою.  
С древка знамя снимали штабные, спеша. 
Одеяла, матрацы лежали в "броне". 
И читал командир директиву ГШ, 
Где ни слова о будущей долгой войне.  
Непривычно патроны делил старшина – 
Не по три, как на стрельбище – полный комплект… 
И казался экзотикой горный рассвет, 
Как и вся эта нищая, в общем, страна…  
И не ведал никто о грядущей жаре, 
И о пробках в тоннеле Саланга не знал… 
Не горели "вертушки"… 
Был снег в декабре. 
Детворе Дед Мороз долгой жизни желал…  
Не включали еще в хирургических свет, 
Не готовили камень для юных имен.. 
…это мы *уходили* под шелест знамен 
И оркестр… 
Через десять воюющих лет.    Дублёр форума Сергея Трофимова

----------


## Lampada

*Давно мы дома не были... * слова А. Фатьянова, музыка В. Соловьева-Седого 
Горит свечи огарочек,
Гремит недальний бой...
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой! 
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой,
Не тратя время попусту
Поговорим с тобой. 
По-дружески да попросту, 
Не тратя время попусту, 
Поговорим с тобой. 
Давно мы дома не были.
Цветет родная ель,
Как будто в сказке-небыли
За тридевять земель. 
Как будто в сказке-небыли
За тридевять земель,
На ней иголки новые,
Медовые на ней, 
На ней иголки новые, 
А шишки все еловые, 
Медовые на ней. 
Где елки осыпаются,
Где елочки стоят,
Который год красавицы
Гуляют без ребят.
Который год красавицы
Гуляют без ребят,
Без нас девчатам кажется,
Что звезды не горят. 
Без нас девчатам кажется, 
Что месяц сажей мажется, 
А звезды не горят. 
Зачем им зорьки ранние,
Коль парни на войне,
В Германии, в Германии —
Далекой стороне.
В Германии, в Германии —
Далекой стороне, 
Лети, мечта солдатская,
Напомни обо мне! 
Лети, мечта солдатская, 
К дивчине самой ласковой, 
Напомни обо мне! 
Горит свечи огарочек,
Гремит недальний бой...
Налей, дружок, по чарочке,
По нашей фронтовой!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## sperk

&#x202a;Голубые молнии - Дембельская&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube 
Снова белый пух возле тополей кружится,
Как мне нелегко без любви твоей служится,
Тополь распустил ветви над рекой сильные,
Где же ты теперь , думаешь о ком, милая ?  
Автомат в руке, грусть свою в себе носим мы, 
День идет за днем пестрой чередой осени, 
А когда-нибудь «дембель» в январе сбудется, 
И по зимним мы медленно пройдем улицам.  
А когда-нибудь с грустью и тоской вспомним мы, 
Наш отряд родной и палаток строй весь в пыли, 
А когда-нибудь «дембель» в январе сбудется, 
И по зимним мы медленно пройдем улицам.  
Снова белый пух возле тополей кружится…

----------


## sperk

&#x202a;Спецназ - Любэ - Давай ЗА (Spetsnaz - Lube - Davai Za)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube 
Любэ - Давай за (Спецназ)
Най на ри на ри
Най на ри на а
Най на ри на ри
Най на ри на а
Най на ри на ри
Най на ри на а
Най на ри
На ри на ри на ри на  
Серыми тучами
Небо затянуто,
Нервы гитарной
Струною натянуты.
Дождь барабанит
С утра и до вечера,
Время застывшее
Кажется вечностью.
Мы наступаем
По всем направлениям,
Танки, пехота,
Огонь артиллерии.
Нас убивают,
Но мы выживаем
И снова в атаку
Себя мы бросаем.  
Припев:
Давай за жизнь,
Давай, брат, до конца.
Давай за тех,
Кто с нами был тогда.
Давай за жизнь,
Будь проклята война.
Помянем тех,
Кто с нами был тогда.  
Небо над нами
Свинцовыми тучами
Стелется низко
Туманами рваными,
Хочется верить,
Что всё уже кончилось,
Только бы выжил
Товарищ мой раненый.
Ты потерпи, браток,
Не умирай пока,
Будешь ты жить ещё
Долго и счастливо.
Будем на свадьбе
Твоей мы отплясывать,
Будешь ты в небо
Детишек подбрасывать.  
Припев:
Давай за жизнь,
Держись, брат, до конца.
Давай за тех,
Кто дома ждёт тебя.
Давай за жизнь,
Будь проклята война.
Давай за тех,
Кто дома ждёт..  
Давай за них, давай за нас,
И за Сибирь и за Кавказ.
За свет далёких городов
И за друзей, и за любовь.
Давай за вас, давай за нас.
И за десант, и за спецназ,
За боевые ордена
Давай поднимем, старина.  
В старом альбоме
Нашёл фотографии.
Дед мой, он был
Командир Красной армии,
Сделал на память
Берлин сорок пятого,
Века ушедшего
Воспоминания.
Запах травы,
На рассвете нескошенной,
Стоны земли,
От бомбёжек распаханной,
Пара солдатских
Ботинок истоптанных
Войнами новыми,
Войнами старыми.  
Давай за жизнь…
Давай за тех…
Давай за жизнь…
Давай помянем тех,
Кто с нами был.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*ПЕСНЯ ВОЕННЫХ КОРРЕСПОНДЕНТОВ* 
От Москвы до БрестаНет такого места,
Где бы не скитались мы в пыли.
С лейкой и с блокнотом,
А то и с пулеметом
Сквозь огонь и стужу мы прошли. 
Без глотка, товарищ,
Песню не заваришь,
Так давай по маленькой нальем.
Выпьем за писавших,
Выпьем за снимавших,
Выпьем за шагавших под огнем!
Есть, чтоб выпить, повод —
За военный провод,
За У-2, за эмку, за успех. 
Как пешком шагали,
Как плечом толкали,
Как мы поспевали раньше всех.
От ветров и водки
Хрипли наши глотки,
Но мы скажем тем, кто упрекнет:
«С наше покочуйте,
С наше поночуйте,
С наше повоюйте хоть бы год!» 
Там, где мы бывали,
Нам танков не давали —
Но мы не терялись никогда.
На пикапе драном
И с одним наганом
Первыми въезжали в города. 
Так выпьем за победу,
За нашу газету.
А не доживем, мой дорогой,
Кто-нибудь услышит,
Снимет и напишет,
Кто-нибудь помянет нас с тобой!

----------


## Lampada

*﻿Я КОСЫНКУ ЗАВЯЖУ...  * Слова – Владимир Чупин, музыка –Валерий Петряев.  
Я косынку завяжу, да узлом потуже, 
И пойду напропалую по свинцовой стуже. 
Зашагаю по земле Северо-Кавказской 
С автоматом на плече и рядом с братом Сашкой. 
Зашагаю по земле Северо-Кавказской 
С АКМом на плече и рядом с братом Сашкой.  
Впереди – Чабан-Махи, в нем оплот Хаттаба. 
Там за нас боевикам в долларах награда. 
Рано утром над горой ввысь взмыла ракета, 
Длился бой за высоту с ночи до рассвета. 
Продвигались по селу штурмовые группы, 
Расстилая по земле вражеские трупы. 
Расстилая по земле террористов труппы.  
Но неправду говорят, что все пули – дуры. 
Там в бессмертие свое пацаны шагнули. 
Там в бессмертие свое пацаны шагнули. 
Там земля под Игорьком на дыбы вдруг встала, 
И Аленушка в семь лет папку потеряла. 
Мы останемся в долгу Сашке Селезневу. 
Ни на шаг не отступив, держал он оборону. 
Ни на шаг не отступив, держал он оборону.  
Весь боекомплект врагу на десерт достался. 
Там он занял высоту, там лежать остался. 
Не забыть нам никогда Сниткина Сергея, 
Как последние слова он шептал, бледнея: 
«Нет, я смерти не боюсь, пусть она боится! 
Парни, может это сон и война нам снится?» 
Но на родину ушли «черные тюльпаны» 
Третий молча за ребят наливай в стаканы. 
Пополнее за ребят наливай в стаканы.  
Я косынку завяжу, да узлом потуже, 
И пойду напропалую по свинцовой стуже. 
Зашагаю по земле Северо-Кавказской 
С автоматом на плече и рядом с братом Сашкой. 
Зашагаю по земле Северо-Кавказской 
С лучшим другом на плече и рядом с братом Сашкой.

----------


## Lampada

*    
КОЛОННА*     Нам сказали: «Там, на дороге мины». 
Нам сказали: «Вас засада ждет». 
Но опять ревут бронемашины 
И колонна движется вперед.  
Наши нервы снова на пределе, 
Здесь для наших душ покоя нет. 
Может, в этот раз в смертельной колыбели, 
Засыпать я буду, покидая свет.  
Мы не знаем, что там за поворотом. 
Мы не знаем, что будет впереди. 
Я глотаю пыль и обливаюсь потом, 
Автомат прижав к своей груди.  
Вдруг стрельба нам захлестнула уши, 
Засвистели пули у виска. 
И, казалось, ввысь метнулись души, 
А в сердца влилась бескрайняя тоска.  
Взрыв раздался, полетели траки, 
И каток от танка улетел. 
«Нам теперь не обойтись без драки» – 
В тот момент подумать я успел.  
Развернули пушки влево, вправо. 
Вся пехота в скалах залегла. 
На врагов всегда найдем управу. 
Как бы их судьба не берегла.  
Этот бой не очень долго длился. 
Танк был сделан, и мы двинулись вперед. 
В пелене огня и дыма скрылся 
Тот крутой, опасный поворот.  
Да удача вновь меня постигла, 
Не взорвался там, на мине я. 
И шальная пуля не настигла, 
И живые все мои друзья. 
И шальная пуля не настигнет, 
Будут живы все мои друзья.  
Нам сказали: «Там, на дороге мины». 
Нам сказали: «Вас засада ждет». 
Но опять ревут бронемашины 
И колонна движется вперед.

----------


## Lampada

*То, что я должен сказать*  
Александр Вертинский 
Я не знаю, зачем и кому это нужно,
Кто послал их на смерть недрожавшей рукой,
Только так беспощадно, так зло и ненужно
Опустили их в вечный покой.  
Осторожные зрители молча кутались в шубы, 
И какая-то женщина с искаженным лицом 
Целовала покойника в посиневшие губы 
И швырнула в священника обручальным кольцом. 
Закидали их елками, замесили их грязью
И пошли по домам, под шумок толковать,
Что пора положить бы конец безобразию,
Что и так уже скоро мы начнем голодать.  
Но никто не додумался просто стать на колени 
И сказать этим мальчикам, что в бездарной стране 
Даже светлые подвиги - это только ступени 
В бесконечные пропасти к недоступной весне! 
Я не знаю, зачем и кому это нужно,
Кто послал их на смерть недрожавшей рукой,
Только так беспощадно, так зло и ненужно
Опустили их в вечный покой.  *1917*

----------


## Lampada

*  "Соколёнок" из к\ф "Это было в разведке" * Uploaded by Vovapsix2009gold on Mar 23, 2012 * 
Разгулялася гроза*
На крутых, на горных склонах,
Ночью выпал из гнезда
Соколенок, соколенок. 
Зря его искала мать:
Голос был и слаб, и тонок —
Не умел еще летать
Соколенок, соколенок. 
Я домой его принес,
Свил гнездо в кустах зеленых.
Оперился и подрос
Соколенок, соколенок. 
Он подрос, и осмелел,
И с мечтою затаенной
В небо синее смотрел,
Соколенок, соколенок. 
И взлетел он по весне,
И обратно с небосклона, —
Прилетал всегда ко мне
Соколенок, соколенок. 
Вот опять летит он ввысь
В тучах, солнцем озаренных.
Обязательно вернись,
Соколенок, соколенок!

----------


## Lampada

Враги сожгли родную хату   
Враги сожгли родную хату,
Сгубили всю его семью.
Куда ж теперь идти солдату,
Кому нести печаль свою? 
Пошел солдат в глубоком горе
На перекресток двух дорог,
Нашел солдат в широком поле
Травой заросший бугорок. 
Стоит солдат — и словно комья
Застряли в горле у него.
Сказал солдат: "Встречай, Прасковья,
Героя-мужа своего. 
Готовь для гостя угощенье,
Накрой в избе широкий стол, — 
Cвой день, свой праздник возвращенья
К тебе я праздновать пришел..." 
Никто солдату не ответил,
Никто его не повстречал,
И только теплый летний ветер
Траву могильную качал. 
Вздохнул солдат, ремень поправил,
Раскрыл мешок походный свой,
Бутылку горькую поставил
На серый камень гробовой. 
"Не осуждай меня, Прасковья,
Что я пришел к тебе такой:
Хотел я выпить за здоровье,
А должен пить за упокой. 
Сойдутся вновь друзья, подружки,
Но не сойтись вовеки нам...
"И пил солдат из медной кружки
Вино с печалью пополам. 
Он пил — солдат, слуга народа,
И с болью в сердце говорил:
"Я шел к тебе четыре года,
Я три державы покорил..." 
Хмелел солдат, слеза катилась,
Слеза несбывшихся надежд,
И на груди его светилась
Медаль за город Будапешт.
1945

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 9, 2012 by Vovapsix2009gold    * Алексей Иваницкий 
ВЕРТУШКА НА АЧХОЙ-МАРТАН. 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, нам не до сна,
Мы летуны, надежда и подмога.
Мотострелков зажали у моста,
И мы - их шанс, хоть мы не выше Бога ! 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, огни горят,
И наплевать на дождь и сильный ветер.
И для тебя, помимо тех ребят,
Нет никого сейчас на этом свете ! 
Вертушка на Ачхой – Мартан, мы видим их -
Тех, кто сегодня числится живыми,
Ещё пятнадцать пацанов своих
Лежит пластом в холодной рыжей глине! 
И по горам мы выпускаем залп,
Идут ракеты стильно и красиво,
И наш привет взрывается в лесах,
Под сапогами чеховских эмиров. 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, и боль в груди
И от бессилья злоба прёт наружу,
А по ушам команда: "Отходи!",
Но я на пять минут приказ нарушу. 
Крутой вираж над чёртовой горой,
Боекомплект весь выпущен под маты,
Полюбовавшись взрывов красотой,
Летят домой российские солдаты! 
Но не всегда удачна роль твоя,
Ты не артист, ну а война - не пьеса
202-ой вспахал собой бурьян
И лопастями порубил пол-леса... 
А 305-ый на Ачхой-Мартан
Ушёл три дня назад, и нет в помине....
Сигнал на взлёт, нам снова "от винта",
И наш мотор вовеки не остынет. 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, так каждый раз,
Что в Гудермесе, что в Шали, что ныне...
Мы летуны, мы выполним приказ
И поклонимся боевой машине ! 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, нам не до сна
Нас снова ждут и там без нас не сладко,
А над Чечнёю ранняя весна,
А на душе опять всё так же гадко ! 
Вертушка на Ачхой - Мартан, большой привет !
И поживём, сколь нам отмерил Боже !
Живые вспомнят через много лет,
Что было здесь для нас всего дороже !*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 21, 2012 by     ArhivAvtorskoyPesny 
Ворошнина Мария Ефимовна 1920 г.р., окончила Свердловский мединститут, призвана в сентябре 1942 г., ординатор Хирургического полевого передвижного госпиталя № 2308 6-й танковой армии, кавалер ордена Красной звезды. Сейчас ей идет 92-й год. Фото из её архива.  Т. Калинченко и П. Кравецкий    
 Стихи: Борис Вахнюк, Петр Фоменко. 
Музыка: Вениамин Баснер -    *На всю оставшуюся жизнь*.  
Сестра, ты помнишь, как из боя
Меня ты вынесла в санбат.
Остались живы мы с тобою
В тот pаз, товарищ мой и брат. 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Hам хватит подвигов и славы,
Победы над вpагом кpовавым
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь.
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Гоpели Днепp, Hева и Волга,
Гоpели небо и поля...
Одна беда, одна тpевога,
Одна судьба, одна земля. 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Hам хватит подвигов и славы,
Победы над вpагом кpовавым
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь.
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Сестpа и бpат... Взаимной веpой
Мы были сильными вдвойне,
Мы шли к любви и милосеpдью
В немилосеpдной той войне. 
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
Запомним бpатство фpонтовое,
Как завещание святое
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь...
Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded* by* *VoennayPesnay1* on Oct 1, 2011     *Памяти подводной лодки "Курск"* 
Стихи: Городницкий А.М.
Музыка: Городницкий А.М. 
Наша держава, как судно, сбивается с курса.
Век приходящий, как прежний, тревожен и лих.
Вечный покой морякам затонувшего "Курска",
Вечный позор адмиралам, покинувшим их. 
Дым от разрывов расходится в небе морозном.
Сраму не имут лишь те, кого нету в живых.
Вечная память солдатам, убитым под Грозным,
Вечный позор генералам, подставившим их. 
Снова нам жить, меж собою мучительно ссорясь,
Спорить о том, что такое свобода и честь.
Мир подеён на подонков, утративших совесть,
И на людей, у которых она ещё есть. 
Бой барабана ударит в усталые уши,
Струны гитары сердца позовут за собой.
Бой продолжается снова за юные души,
Самый последний и самый решительный бой. 
Наша держава, как судно, сбивается с курса.
Век приходящий, как прежний, тревожен и лих.
Вечный покой морякам затонувшего "Курска",
Вечный позор адмиралам, покинувшим их.   
2001

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Sopilkar*on Oct 24, 2011    В данном клипе - выступление оркестра* Московского Военно-музыкального училища*.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 3, 2012 by*saitEdHil*   *Туман, туман... 
(к/ф "Хроника пикирующего бомбардировщика")* 
Слова К.Рыжова Музыка А.Колкера 
Исполняет песню *Станислав Пожлаков  *  
Dm A7 Dm
Туман, туман,
Gm7 C7 F
Слепая пелена...
Gm Gm7 Gm6 C7
И всего в двух шагах
F A7
За туманами война.
Gm C7
И гремят бои без нас,
F B
Но за нами нет вины,-
Gm A7_ D7
Мы к земле прикованы туманом,
Gm Em7-5 Dm A7 Dm 
Воздушные рабочие войны. 
Туман, туман,
На прошлом, на былом...
Далеко, далеко
За туманами наш дом.
А в землянке фронтовой
Нам про детство снятся сны,-
Видно, все мы рано повзрослели,
Воздушные рабочие войны. 
Туман, туман,
Окутал землю вновь...
Далеко, далеко
За туманами любовь.
Долго нас невестам ждать
С чужедальней стороны,-
Мы не все вернёмся из полёта,
Воздушные рабочие войны.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.agranovsky.ru/history/roo...s/6_ordena.mp3  
 Музыка Анатолия Аграновского 
На стихи Бориса Слуцкого (начало 50-х годов)   *Орденов теперь никто не носит*. 
Планки носят только чудаки. 
Носят так, как будто что-то просят, 
Словно бы стыдясь за пиджаки.  
В самом деле, никакая льгота 
Этим тихим людям не дана, 
А война была четыре года, 
Длинная была война.  
Впрочем, это было так давно, 
Что как будто не было - и выдумано. 
Может быть, увидено в кино, 
Может быть, в романе вычитано.  
Впрочем, есть жестокая свобода 
Помнить все страдания. До дна. 
А война - была. Четыре года. 
Долгая была война. 
до 1963

----------


## Lampada

*Эх, дороги, пыль да туман*,
 Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
 Знать не можешь доли своей -
 Может, крылья сложишь посреди степей. 
Вьётся пыль под сапогами, степями, полями,
 А кругом бушует пламя да пули свистят. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
 Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
 Выстрел грянет, ворон кружит.
 Твой дружок в бурьяне неживой лежит. 
А дорога дольше мчится, пылится, клубится,
 А кругом земля дымится - чужая земля. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
 Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
 Край сосновый, солнце встаёт.
 У крыльца родного мать сыночка ждёт. 
И бескрайними путями, степями, полями,
 Всё глядят вослед за нами родные глаза. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
 Холода, тревоги да степной бурьян.
 Снег ли, ветер. Вспомним, друзья,

----------


## Lampada

Игорь Морозов     *ВАЛЬС ЧЕТВЕРТОГО ГОДА ВОЙНЫ.*  
Неслышен, невесом, кружится снег над крышей,
Затянут в облака полночный небосвод.
Звучит «Случайный вальс» над модулем притихшим,
И под его мотив уходит старый год. 
Что было в том году? Дороги да дороги,
Да скрежет на губах горячего песка,
Да новые друзья, да старые тревоги,
Да мины под ногой, да пули у виска. 
С гвоздя гитару снял усталый вертолетчик,
Настроил в унисон с аккордами души,
И добрый, старый вальс среди афганской ночи
И мысли, и сердца, и звезды закружил. 
Плывет, качаясь, вальс над древними горами,
Не слушая войны, не ведая границ.
Мы грезим наяву любимыми глазами,
Пожатьем нежных рук и шорохом ресниц. 
Пусть голос твой охрип, но нету в звуках фальши,
Кончающийся год не зарастет быльем.
Играй , пилот, играй, про то, что будет дальше.
А мы тебе сейчас негромко подпоем. 
Неслышен, невесом, кружится снег над крышей,
Затянут в облака полночный небосвод.
Звучит «Случайный вальс» над модулем притихшим,
И под его мотив уходит старый год.

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Екатерина Гусева*  
Published on Aug 14, 2012 by *Andrey Quoc*  *Вальс фронтовой медсестры* 
Муз. Д. Тухманов, сл. В. Харитонов  
Лёгкий школьный вальс тоже был у нас,
У него судьба была такая:
Помню как сейчас, наш десятый класс
Закружила вьюга фронтовая. 
Фронтовой санбат у лесных дорог
Был прокурен и убит тоскою.
Но сказал солдат, что лежал без ног:
"Мы с тобой, сестра, ещё станцуем". 
А сестра, как мел, вдруг запела вальс,
Голос дрогнул, закачался зыбко.
Улыбнулась всем: "Это я для вас", -
А слеза катилась на улыбку. 
Сколько лет прошло - не могу забыть
Тот мотив, который пелся с болью.
Сколько лет прошло - не могу забыть
Мужество солдатское и волю.

----------


## Lampada

*На всю оставшуюся жизнь* *
слова Б. Вахтина,П. Фоменко, музыка В. Баснера* *из кинофильма На всю оставшуюся жизнь*  
Сестpа,ты помнишь как из боя
Меня ты вынесла в санбат.
Oстались живы мы с тобою
В тот pаз, товаpищ мой и бpат. 
Припев:
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
  Hам хватит подвигов и славы,
  Победы над вpагом кpовавым
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Гоpели Днепp, Hева и Волга
Гоpели небо и поля...
Одна беда, одна тpевога
Одна судьба, одна земля 
Припев:
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
  Hам хватит гоpя и печали,
  Где те, кого мы потеpяли
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь 
Сестpа и бpат... Взаимной веpой
Мы были сильными вдвойне
Мы шли к любви и милосеpдью
В немилосеpдной той войне 
Припев:
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь
  Запомним бpатство фpонтовое
  Как завещание святое
  Hа всю оставшуюся жизнь...

----------


## Lampada

*Уезжали* *туда,* где текли Em По полям ручьи-провода, F#7 И искали безумные ночи HmGF#7 На дне засыпавшего дня. Взято с сайта http://hm6.ru Стук колёс провожал нас в дороге,
Мешал безмятежно заснуть,
И искали мы в темноте окон Cвой путь.  GF#GF# Долгие дороги, длинные пути, EmF#7HmG Ехали идеи защищать ребятки, EmF#7Hm Пели песни пацаны.  Кто-то по повестке, кто-то потому, Что отцы и деды ни одну войну, Не жалели живота. 
Простирались за стёклами наши
Родные земли-леса,
И ещё мы ни прятали взгляда,
Мы смело друг другу в глаза. 
Разлетались на сотни пылинок,
На сто половинок вперёд,
Вспоминались со школы былины
О том, кто с мечом к нам придёт.  Долгие дороги, длинные пути, Ехали идеи защищать ребятки, Пели песни пацаны.  Кто-то по повестке, кто-то потому, Что отцы и деды ни одну войну, Не жалели живота. 
И не знали мы, что нас там ждали,
Тюрьма, грязь, больница и плен,
И уж точно, кого-то колёса
Несли туда насовсем. 
Вспоминали мы бабок и мамок,
Девчёнок-помадок и двор,
И звучала серьёзная песня,
И шёл не простой разговор.  Долгие дороги, длинные пути, Ехали идеи защищать ребятки, Пели песни пацаны.  Кто-то по повестке, кто-то потому, Что отцы и деды ни одну войну, Не жалели живота.

----------


## Eledhwen

Нашел хороший видеоклип.
Странно, что он отмечен, как «неприемлимый» — двойные стандарты налицо.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    Мне сверху видно всё, - ты так и знай!   *Слова С.Фогельсона* *Музыка В.Соловьева-Седого**Из к/ф “Небесный тихоход”* Дождливым вечером, 
Вечером, вечером, 
Когда пилотам, скажем прямо, 
Делать нечего, 
Мы приземлимся за столом, 
Поговорим о том, о сём 
И нашу песенку любимую споём:   *Припев:*  Пора в путь-дорогу, 
Дорогу дальнюю, дальнюю, дальнюю идём, 
Над милым порогом 
Качну серебряным тебе крылом... 
Пускай судьба забросит нас далеко, - пускай! 
Ты к сердцу только никого не допускай! 
Следить буду строго,  *Мне сверху видно всё, - ты так и знай!* 
Нам нынче весело, весело, весело, 
Чего ж ты, милая, сегодня нос повесила? 
Мы выпьем раз и выпьем два 
За наши славные “У-2”, 
Но так, чтоб завтра не болела голова.   *Припев* 
Мы парни бравые, бравые, бравые, 
А чтоб не сглазили подруги нас кудрявые, 
Мы перед вылетом ещё 
Их поцелуем горячо 
Сперва разок, потом другой, потом ещё!   *Припев 
1944*

----------


## Suobig

*Стоит средь лесов деревенька* _(муз. Е. Жарковский, сл. К.Ваншенкин)_    
Стоит средь лесов деревенька.
Жила там когда-то давненько,
Жила там когда-то давненько
Девчонка по имени Женька. 
Мальчишечье имя носила,
Высокие травы косила...
Высокие травы косила,
Была в ней веселая сила. 
Завыли стальные бураны,
Тень крыльев легла на поляны...
Тень крыльев легла на поляны,
И Женька ушла в партизаны. 
В секрете была и в засаде,
Ее уважали в отряде...
Ее уважали в отряде,
Хотели представить к награде. 
...Висит фотография в школе --
В улыбке -- ни грусти, ни боли...
В улыбке -- ни грусти, ни боли.
Шестнадцать ей было, не боле. 
Стоит средь лесов деревенька.
Жила там когда-то давненько,
Жила там когда-то давненько
Девчонка по имени Женька.

----------


## Suobig

*Марш Артиллеристов* _(муз.: Т.Хренников. сл.: В.Гусев)_    
Горит в сердцах у нас любовь к земле родимой,
Идем мы в смертный бой за честь родной страны.
Пылают города, охваченные дымом. 
Гремит в седых лесах суровый бог войны.   _Припев:_
Артиллеристы! Сталин дал приказ! 
Артиллеристы, зовет Отчизна нас. 
Из сотен тысяч батарей 
За слезы наших матерей, 
За нашу Родину - Огонь! Огонь!  
Узнай родная мать, узнай жена - подруга, 
Узнай далекий дом и вся моя семья, 
Что бьет еще врага стальная наша вьюга,
Что волю мы несем в родимые края!   _Припев._ 
Пробьет победы час, придет конец походам. 
Но прежде чем уйти к домам своим родным, 
В честь нашего Вождя, в честь нашего народа, 
Мы радостный салют в победный час дадим.   _Припев._

----------


## Suobig

*На безымянной высоте* _(сл.: Михаил Матусовский, муз.: Вениамин Баснер)_    
Дымилась роща под горою,
И вместе с ней горел закат...
Нас оставалось только трое
Из восемнадцати ребят.
Как много их, друзей хороших,
Лежать осталось в темноте -
У незнакомого поселка,
На безымянной высоте. 
Светилась, падая, ракета,
Как догоревшая звезда...
Кто хоть однажды видел это,
Тот не забудет никогда.
Он не забудет, не забудет
Атаки яростные те -
У незнакомого поселка,
На безымянной высоте. 
Над нами "мессеры" кружили,
И было видно, словно днем...
Но только крепче мы дружили
Под перекрестным артогнем.
И как бы трудно ни бывало,
Ты верен был своей мечте -
У незнакомого поселка,
На безымянной высоте. 
Мне часто снятся все ребята,
Друзья моих военных дней,
Землянка наша в три наката,
Сосна сгоревшая над ней.
Как будто вновь я вместе с ними
Стою на огненной черте -
У незнакомого поселка,
На безымянной высоте.

----------


## Suobig

*Десятый наш десантный батальон* _(муз.: Булат Окуджава, ст. Булат Окуджава, из к/ф "Белорусский вокзал")_    
Здесь птицы не поют, деревья не растут,
И только мы к плечу плечо врастаем в землю тут.
Горит и кружится планета,
Над нашей Родиною дым,
И значит, нам нужна одна победа,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  _Припев:_
Нас ждёт огонь смертельный
И все ж бессилен он,
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный
Десятый наш десантный батальон,
Десятый наш десантный батальон. 
Едва огонь угас, звучит другой приказ,
И почтальон сойдет с ума разыскивая нас.
Взлетает красная ракета,
Бьет пулемёт неутомим,
И значит, нам нужна одна победа,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  _Припев._  
От Курска и Орла война нас довела
До самых вражеских ворот, такие, брат, дела.
Когда-нибудь мы вспомним это
И не поверится самим,
А нынче нам нужна одна победа,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим,
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим.  _Припев._

----------


## Suobig

*Прощание славянки*
(муз. Василий Агапкин, ст. Владимир Лазарев)    
Наступает минута прощания,
Ты глядишь мне тревожно в глаза,
И ловлю я родное дыхание,
А вдали уже дышит гроза. 
Дрогнул воздух туманный и синий,
И тревога коснулась висков,
И зовет нас на подвиг Россия,
Веет ветром от шага полков. 
Прощай, отчий край,
Ты нас вспоминай,
Прощай, милый взгляд,
Не все из нас придут назад. 
Прощай, отчий край,
Ты нас вспоминай,
Прощай, милый взгляд,
Прости-прощай, прости-прощай 
Летят-летят года,
Уходят во мглу поезда,
А в них — солдаты.
И в небе темном
Горит солдатская звезда.
А в них — солдаты.
И в небе темном
Горит солдатская звезда. 
Летят-летят года,
А песня — ты с нами всегда:
Тебя мы помним,
И в небе темном
Горит солдатская звезда. 
Лес да степь, да в степи полустанки.
Свет вечерней и новой зари —
Не забудь же прощанье славянки,
Сокровенно в душе повтори! 
Нет, не будет душа безучастна —
Справедливости светят огни
За любовь, за великое братство
Отдавали мы жизни свои. 
Прощай, отчий край,
Ты нас вспоминай,
Прощай, милый взгляд,
Прости-прощай, прости-прощай.

----------


## Suobig

*Рабочие войны* _(муз. Евгений Ширяев, сл. Илья Резник)_    
Да, мы рабочие войны,
Суровых дней мастеровые.
Не за награды и чины
Идем, земле своей верны.
Идем, земле своей верны,
Сквозь дым, сквозь будни фронтовые,
И сами, как земля, черны...
Да, мы – рабочие войны.  _Припев:_
И ни шагу назад
И ни шагу назад
Перед силою вражьей.
Последний патрон,
Последний снаряд –
И в бой рукопашный.
И ни шагу назад,
И только вперед
В атаку бесстрашно
За тех, кто нас любит,
За тех, кто нас ждет,
За Родину нашу! 
Льет на глаза соленый пот.
Горят кровавые мозоли.
А мы дробим январский лед,
Не зная сна, не зная боли.
Война – солдатский тяжкий труд
Во имя будущей весны.
Идут полки, полки идут...
Да, мы – рабочие войны. 
Пули свинцовые свистят.
То марш-бросок, то переправа.
Ночных атак кромешный ад,
И смерть, грозящая стократ...
И смерть, грозящая стократ,
И стонет огненная лава...
Все это выдержал солдат,
Чтобы не дрогнула Держава.  _Припев._

----------


## Lampada

Огонёк 
Виктория Колесникова

----------


## Lampada

*Людмила Георгиевна Зыкина.  Вечная память.  * Помнят люди...На земле многострадальной белорусской
Наш разведчик в руки ворога попался.
Был захвачен он, когда тропинкой узкой
В партизанские районы пробирался.
Был он смуглый, черноглазый, чернобровый,
Он из Грузии ушел в поход суровый.
Ты лазутчик? Признавайся в час последний!
Отвечал он:— Из деревни я соседней. 
По деревне, по снегам осиротелым
Повели его галдящею гурьбою.
Если врешь, не миновать тебе расстрела,
Если правда, то отпустим, черт с тобою!
Не иначе лейтенантом был ты прежде,
А теперь в крестьянской прячешься одежде.
Отвечал он: — Вон вторая хата с края,
Проживает там сестра моя родная. 
Тяжела его прощальная дорога.
Конвоиры аж заходятся от злости.
Смотрит женщина растерянно с порога —
Незнакомца к ней ведут лихие гости.
Узнаешь ли ты, кто этот черноглазый?
Что ответить, коль не видела ни разу?
Оттолкнула чужеземного солдата:
— Ты не трогай моего родного брата! 
И прильнула вдруг к щеке его колючей,
От мучения, от смерти заслонила.
На Полесье помнят люди этот случай.
В лихолетье, в сорок первом, это было.
Ничего о них мне больше не известно,
Но о брате и сестре сложилась песня.
Может, в Грузии ту песню он услышит
И письмо ей в Белоруссию напишет...

----------


## Lampada

Музыка: Даниил и Дмитрий Покрасс, 
слова: Анатолий Д'Актиля  Сосняком по откосам кудрявится Пограничный скупой кругозор. Принимай нас, Суоми - красавица, В ожерелье прозрачных озёр!  Ломят танки широкие просеки, Самолёты кружат в облаках, Невысокое солнышко осени Зажигает огни на штыках.  Мы привыкли брататься с победами И опять мы проносим в бою По дорогам, исхоженным дедами, Краснозвёздную славу свою.  Много лжи в эти годы наверчено, Чтоб запутать финляндский народ. Раскрывайте ж теперь нам доверчиво Половинки широких ворот!  Ни шутам, ни писакам юродивым Больше ваших сердец не смутить. Отнимали не раз вашу родину - Мы приходим её возвратить.  Мы приходим помочь вам расправиться, Расплатиться с лихвой за позор. Принимай нас, Суоми - красавица , В ожерелье прозрачных озёр!

----------


## Lampada

*А на войне как на войне, ЛЮБЭ:*   
Я в зеркало гляну украдкой
И в рамке покажется мне
Не бритый солдатик со скаткой
Пропавший на прошлой войне
Я делюсь с корешами мохоркой
Покуда еще не в плену
Мой полк запасной за трехгоркой
Готовит меня на войну 
Припев: 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки   
И будет мне сладко в теплушке
За матерным словом вдогон
Из той алюминиевой кружки
Как воду лупить самогон.
Кто-то дрыхнет на полке соседней
Только мне в эту ночь не до сна
Дай Бог, чтоб была бы последней
Прошедшая эта война! 
Припев: 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки. 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки. 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки

----------


## Lampada

Алеша (оригинал) Alyosha (original) - YouTube  - Поёт *Дмитрий Гнатюк*   *Алёша* 
Музыка: Эдуард Колмановский 
Слова: К.Ваншенкин    Белеет ли в поле пороша  Иль гулкие ливни шумят,  Стоит над горою Алёша,  Болгарии русский солдат.   И сердцу по-прежнему горько,  Что после свинцовой пурги  Из камня его гимнастёрка,  Из камня его сапоги.   Немало под страшною ношей  Легло безымянных парней.  Но то, что вот этот - Алёша,  Известно Болгарии всей.   К долинам, покоем объятым,  Ему не сойти с высоты.  Цветов он не дарит девчатам -  Они ему дарят цветы.   Привычный, как солнце, как ветер.  Как солнце и ветер.  Привычный, как солнце и ветер,  Как в небе вечернем звезда.  Стоит он над городом этим.  Над городом этим.  Как будто над городом этим  Вот так и стоял он всегда.   Белеет ли в поле пороша  Иль гулкие ливни шумят,  Стоит над горою Алёша,  Болгарии русский солдат.

----------


## Lampada

*Николай Носков* 
Пропавшим без вести 
не зажечь свечи за здравие и нельзя в помин души
мне досталось испытание быть ни мертвым, ни живым
и взлетев в объятья вечности, словно птицы над рекой
мы в бою пропали без вести, не найдя в земле покой. 
мы не погибли, мы просто ушли
просто ушли в небеса
на безымянных высотах земли
наши слышны голоса 
будут вечно наши матери ждать о нас любую весть.
все, кто веры не утратили в то, что мы на свете есть
не живые и не павшие, не пришедшие с войны
просто без вести пропавшие сыновья своей страны. 
мы не погибли, мы просто ушли
просто ушли в небеса
на безымянных высотах земли
наши слышны голоса 
теплый дождь моросит весной
пряча слезы в закат.
до утра в тишине ночной
наши вдовы не спят 
мы не погибли,мы просто ушли
просто ушли в небеса
на безымянных высотах земли
наши слышны голоса

----------


## Lampada

муз. Растеряев И. / сл. Растеряев И.    *Вступление:* Hm | C#7 | F#m | F#m  } 2 раза 
   F#m
По плачущей земле, не чуя сапогов,
Наш обескровленный отряд уходит от врагов,
  Hm
Питаясь на ходу щавелевым листом,
  D                   C#         C#7
Ночуя в буераке под калиновым кустом. 
Нам отдохнуть нельзя - бегом, бегом, бегом,
А наши, якобы, друзья засели за бугром
И смотрят, как нас бьют, не отрывая глаз,
И только длинные дороги полностью за нас!  *Припев:*
     Hm           C#7       F#m
     Вытри слёзы, отдохни немного,
     Я русская дорога.  *Проигрыш:* Hm | C#7 | F#m | F#m 
     Hm        C#7       F#m
     Отходи, а я тебя прикрою
     Грязью да водою.  *Проигрыш:* Hm | C#7 | F#m | F#m 
Но по уши в грязи, в воде до самых глаз,
Через какой-то срок враги опять догнали нас
И бьют ещё сильней, вот-вот и порешат,
Но лютые морозы к нам на выручку спешат.  *Припев:*
     Отдохни, утри горючи слёзы,
     Мы - русские морозы! 
     Заморозим, заметём тоскою,
     Поманив Москвою. 
Природа на войне нам как родная мать,
Но есть время хорониться, а есть время наступать,
И вскоре объявились мы во вражьих городках,
И стали всё крушить вокруг, разбили в пух и прах! 
Порвали на куски, размолотили в хлам,
И, добивая, объясняли стонущим врагам:
"Запомните загадочный тактический приём:
Когда мы отступаем - это мы вперёд идём!"  *Припев:*
     Вместе с холодами и лесами,
     Впереди Сусанин. 
     Hm           C#7       F#m
     Просто нам завещана от Бога
     Русская дорога,
     Hm
     Русская дорога,
     C#7             F#m
     Русская дорога.

----------


## Lampada

муз. Слуцкий И. / сл. Пшеничный А.    *Вступление:* Cadd9 | Cadd9 | G | G | Am | F#m75- | Em | Em
            Cadd9 | Cadd9 | G | G | Am | F#m75- | Em | Em 
    Em        F#m75-           Em/G    F#m75- H
В чужих краях, на площадях и в парках,
    Em      F#m75-         Em/G E7
Где шли бои, у гор чужих и рек,
 C           E7        Am     Am6
Они стоят - упавшие в атаках,
 F                       Am6  H7
Они стоят - воскресшие навек! 
   Em       F#m75-        Em/G  F#m75- H
За их спиной гранитные знамёна,
C              E7         Am
А на руках - и дети, и цветы...
  F#m75-       H7        Em
И помнят всех упавших поимённо,
 Am                       H   H7
Они стоят - как памяти посты.  *Припев:*
            C                   E
     И не уйдут ни днём они, ни ночью,
                        E7          Am
     Не бросят пост под снегом и дождем!..
               F#m75-           Em
     Держись, Алёша! Бой ещё не кончен,
                 C     H7           C9
     Дождись, братишка - мы к тебе идём!  *Проигрыш:* Cadd9 | Cadd9 | G | G | Am | F#m75- | Em | Em 
Всё краше жизнь в спасённых ими странах,
И всё скупее речи и венки...
Ещё вчера - любимы и желанны,
Уже сегодня - будто бы враги!.. 
Пусть не сотрутся памятные даты,
Врезаясь в мир тревожною строкой!
       F#m75- H          Em
Они стоят, советские солдаты -
       Am6                H    H7
Не тяготятся должностью такой!..  *Припев*

----------


## Lakme

Юрий Гуляев Журавли - YouTube  *Журавли*
(Слова - Расул Гамзатов; музыка - Ян Френкель) 
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей. 
Они до сей поры с времен тех дальних
Летят и подают нам голоса.
Не потому ль так часто и печально
Мы замолкаем, глядя в небеса? 
Летит, летит по небу клин усталый,
Летит в тумане на исходе дня.
И в том строю есть промежуток малый -
Быть может это место для меня. 
Настанет день и с журавлиной стаей
Я поплыву в такой же сизой мгле.
Из-под небес по-птичьи окликая
Всех вас, кого оставил на земле. 
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcaMHB05X5U  - Поёт *Жанна Бичевская*     *БЕЛАЯ ПЕСНЯ  * Слова и музыка *Юрия Борисова* 
Все теперь против нас, будто мы и креста не носили.
Словно аспиды мы басурманской крови,
Даже места нам нет в ошалевшей от горя России,
И Господь нас не слышит - зови не зови. 
Вот уж год мы не спим, под мундирами прячем обиду,
Ждем холопскую пулю пониже петлиц.
Вот уж год, как Тобольск отзвонил по царю панихиду,
И предали анафеме души убийц.  
И не Бог и не царь, и не боль и не совесть,
Все им "тюрьмы долой" да "пожар до небес".
И судьба нам читать эту страшную повесть
В воспаленных глазах матерей да невест.  
И глядят нам вослед они долго в безмолвном укоре,
Как покинутый дом на дорогу из тьмы.
Отступать дальше некуда - сзади Японское море,
Здесь кончается наша Россия и мы.  
В красном Питере кружится, бесится белая вьюга,
Белый иней по стенам московских церквей,
В белом небе ни радости нет, ни испуга,
Только скорбь Божьей Матери по России моей 
Все теперь против нас, будто мы и креста не носили.
Словно аспиды мы басурманской крови,
Даже места нам нет в ошалевшей от горя России,
И Господь нас не слышит - зови не зови.  
1967-1968

----------


## Lampada

*Степь, прошитая пулями...  белогвардейский  романс*Степь, прошитая пулями, обнимала меня,
И полынь обгоревшая, накормила коня;
Вся Россия истоптана, слезы льются рекой;
Эх, земля моя русская, я прощаюсь с тобой! 
Наше лето последнее, уж не свидеться нам,
Я земле низко кланяюсь, поклонюсь я Церквам;
Все тут будет поругано, той России уж нет,
И как рок приближается наш последний рассвет. 
Так прощайте ж поручик, до свиданья, корнет,
Я с солдатами верными встречу этот рассвет;
Шашки вынем мы наголо на последний наш бой,
Эх, земля моя русская, я прощаюсь с тобой. 
Утром кровью окрасится золотистый ковыль,
Станет розово-алою придорожная пыль;
Без крестов, без священников нас оставят лежать,
Будут ветры Российские панихиды справлять. 
Степь порублена шашками, похоронят меня,
Ветры буйные с Дона, заберите коня;
Пусть гуляет он по степи, не доставшись врагам,
Был он другом мне преданным, я друзей не предам. 
Степь, прошитая пулями, обнимала меня,
И полынь обгоревшая, накормила коня;
Вся Россия истоптана, слезы льются рекой;
Эх, земля моя русская, я прощаюсь с тобой!

----------


## Lampada

*Памяти В. Берковского. 
Вспомните, ребята...*

----------


## Lampada

*Мы уходим*  С покорённых однажды небесных вершин
По ступеням, обугленным на землю сходим
Сквозь прицельные залпы наветов и лжи
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим… 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней
Кем были мы в краю далёком,
Пускай не судит однобоко
Нас кабинетный грамотей. 
До свидания, «Афган» - этот призрачный мир,
Не пристало добром вспоминать тебя вроде,
Но о чем то грустит боевой командир,
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим… 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней
В чём наша боль и наша слава
Чем ты, земля Афганистана,
Искупишь слёзы матерей? 
Нам вернуться сюда больше не суждено
Сколько нас полегло в этом долгом походе
И дела не доделаны полностью, но
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим… 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней
Какую цену здесь сплатили
Врага, какого не добили
Каких оставили друзей 
Друг, спиртовую дозу дели на троих,
Столько нас уцелело в лихом разведвзводе,
Третий тост – даже ветер на склонах затих,
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим… 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней
Что мы имели, что отдали
Надежды наши и печали
Как уживутся средь людей 
Биографии наши в пол дюжины строк
Социологи втиснут, сейчас они в моде,
Только разве подвластен науке Восток.
Мы уходим с Востока, уходим, уходим… 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней,
Кем были мы в краю далёком,
Пускай не судит однобоко
Нас кабинетный грамотей. 
Прощайте, горы, вам видней
Какую цену здесь сплатили
Врага, какого не добили
Каких оставили друзей 
Мы уходим с Востока
Мы уходим с Востока
Уходим… 
________________________________  With the conquered once celestial heights On the stairs, and burnt to the ground go Through the sights of volleys of slander and lies We are going, going, going, going...  Good-bye, the mountains, you should know Whom we were on the edge of the distant, Let not the judge of one-sided We armchair scholar.  Good-bye, «Afgan» - the ghostly world, Ought not good to remember you like, But what is sad combat commander, We are going, going, going, going...  Good-bye, the mountains, you should know What is our pain and our glory What are you, in the land of Afghanistan, Purged the tears of mothers?  We come back here no longer destined to How many of us died in this duty hike And the work is not completed fully, but We are going, going, going, going...  Good-bye, the mountains, you should know What price here сплатили The enemy, why not kill No friends left  Friend, alcohol dose Delhi for three, So many of us survived in a spirited разведвзводе, The third toast - even the wind on the slopes of the faded, We are going, going, going, going...  Good-bye, the mountains, you should know That is what we had to give away Hope and our sadness How to get along among the people  Biography of our in half a dozen lines Sociologists fit, they are now in fashion, The only difference was subject to the science of the East. We go from the East, going, going...  Good-bye, the mountains, you know best, Whom we were on the edge of the distant, Let not the judge of one-sided We armchair scholar.  Good-bye, the mountains, you should know What price here сплатили The enemy, why not kill No friends left  We go from the East We go from the East We go...

----------


## Lampada

Танковая атака  *Михаил Калинкин*  
Красная ракета и до пола газ,
мы не видим света, свет не видит нас, 
в триплексах летает небо и стерня,
ну давай родная, вывози меня. 
А в прицеле скачет прямо за стволом
ближняя задача - Роща за селом. 
Нам проехать шутка - полторы версты, 
только в промежутке, на броне кресты. 
Кто второй кто первый, все и для меня,
Ты снаряд Пантеры выдержи броня.
Пусть поможет либо дьявол либо бог,
чтоб под их калибры не подставить бок. 
Несет нам в лица ветер встречный, 
калибры вражеских стволов. 
Мы будем жить светло и вечно, 
нам только б это взять село. 
Из-за ближней хаты, чей-то длинный ствол, 
Ну давай ребята, загаси его! 
Все равно какой мне там в прицеле зверь, 
Выстрел бронебойный разберет теперь. 
Хруст немецкой пушки, треснувших костей, 
сломанные су-шки, метры на версте, 
Ты давай зараза в рычаги играй,
Только ногу с газа брат не убирай. 
Трассеры снарядов огненый клубок,
Вот кому-то рядом залепило в бок, 
Полыхнула разом в небеса свеча, 
Мы за вас ребята им дадим сейчас! 
Тишина запела звонами в ушах,
но еще летела на броне душа, 
на небе гуаши господа купель, 
вся бригада наша, пять машин теперь.  
А когда затихли взрывы и стрельба, 
и горела тихо ближняя изба 
и над черной сушью выжженой травы, 
тихо плыли души мертвых и живых.  
А в небесах цветут гуаши,
а у реки полоска ржи,
и это поле снова наше,
и мы с тобой смогли дожить!

----------


## Lampada

Медведи (Посвящение дальникам, ТУ-95) 
муз. Анисимов Н. / сл. Анисимов Н.  
         G#m         G#m/G
Пройдя рулёжкой на полёт,
       G#m/F#        G#m/F
На полосе корабль замрёт.
        H/F#         H5-/F           C#m
На исполнительном «молитва» - всё по карте.
           D#
Винты, все восемь, на упор;
Разбег, отрыв, вираж, набор.
                          A#m5-    G#m     D#7
А все проблемы мы оставим там – на старте. 
           G#m         G#m/G
Маршрут проложен не на глаз,
         G#m/F#      G#m/F
Мы верим штурману на раз:
           G#9-         G#7      C#m     C#msus2
Здесь интернета нет и недоступен Google.
         D#
И как полсотни лет назад
Бомбёры, словно на парад,
                                   G#m
Идут на север, чтоб потом уйти «за угол». 
          C#m           D#
И словно «литерный» наш борт,
        G#m
Сопровождает нас эскорт,
           C#m         F#m         H
Вот только нет на небе оркестровой меди.
           C#m          D#
И где-то в натовских штабах
         G#m
Шифровки строчат впопыхах –
          C#m        D#7         G#m
Летят в Атлантику российские «Медведи».  *Припев:*
       C#m7    D#          G#m    G#madd9 G#m
     Летят в Атлантику «Медведи». 
Пролитый кофе обожжёт,
Болтанка нас не бережёт.
Погода – дрянь! И на радаре сплошь засветки.
А в фюзеляже – «револьвер»,
Он производства ССР,
Сказали б «янкесы», что русская рулетка. 
И вместо радостных вестей
«Корма» доложит про гостей,
У плоскостей повиснет пара супостатов.
Они ведь тоже напролом,
И чуть не в блистер нам крылом -
Таки борзые, как правило, из Штатов. 
Но не изменит курса борт,
Хоть и наглеет наш эскорт,
Мы посылаем их домой, к любимым леди.
И где-то в натовских штабах
Тревогу бьют и все в бегах –
Пришли в Атлантику российские «Медведи».  *Припев:*
     Пришли в Атлантику «Медведи».  *--Переход в тональность* *A**#**m**--* 
           A#m       A#m/A
Жаль, в океане нет дорог,
         A#m/G#        A#m/G
И он для нас, как сена стог,
        C#/G#           C#5-/G   D#m
Нам отыскать в нём надо чёртову иголку.
       F
И ищем мы на риск и страх
Авианосец на волнах,
                      Cm5-        A#m    F7
А не найдём, то всё задание – без толку. 
           A#m        A#m/A
И крик: «Я вижу, командир!», -
           A#m/G#     A#m/G
Вдруг разорвёт немой эфир,
         A#9-       A#7      D#m    D#msus2
Железный ящик с высоты уже заметен.
          F
Там чертыхнётся адмирал,
Разнос устроит и аврал,
                                  A#m
А мы так счастливы, как маленькие дети. 
           D#m        F
Качнёт нам крыльями эскорт,
         A#m
Пошлёт доклад про русский борт,
     D#m        G#m      C#
И уберутся наши лётные соседи.
           D#m         F
У них в штабах дадут отбой,
           A#m
Лишь будут спорить меж собой,
       D#m             F7          A#m
Когда опять придут в Атлантику «Медведи».  *Припев:*
        D#m7              F             A#m    A#madd9 A#m
     Придут, ой, придут в Атлантику «Медведи».   
Мы на свидание идём:
Друг друга с танкером найдём,
И семь потов сойдёт, но мы поймаем конус.
Хоть тяжело держать режим,
Мы каждой тонной дорожим,
А турбулентность нам повысит общий тонус. 
Наш самолёт гудит устав,
Он помнит разные места -
Вьетнам, Ангола, Куба и Гвинея.
Отцы летали там до нас,
Но если б дали нам приказ,
Мы б обязательно смогли. Ведь мы умеем! 
И экипаж, он просто смог,
И пусть усталость валит с ног,
Но мы так рады нашей маленькой победе,
Что нас совсем не клонит в сон,
Не спит сегодня гарнизон -
Домой вернулись из Атлантики «Медведи».  *Припев:*
         C#m7 D#      G#msus4 G#m G#msus4 G#m
     Пришли домой «Медведи»,
      C#m7    D#          G#msus4 G#m G#msus4 G#m
     Идут вразвалочку «Медведи».
       G#m7  D#m D#m9- G#m    G#madd9 G#m
     Домой любимые «Медведи».
          C#m7 D# G#msus4 G#m G#msus4 G#m
     «Медведи», «Медведи»…  *Проигрыш:* C#msus2 C#m | D#sus4 D#7 
         G#m
     «Медведи»…

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 21, 2014 -* pustinnik50  Музыка - И. Поклад, слова - Ю. Рыбчинский.   *Стоят обелиски*Ветер к югу повернул круто  Начинается весны смута  Словно в сердце вьёт гнездо птица  Отчего же мне опять снится.   Шли влюблённые к весне вместе  Начиналась о любви песня  Но весна,как под откос поезд  Начиналась о войне повесть.   Пр:Вместо слова- весна  Было слово- война  Вместо слова- любовь  Был у них первый бой,первый бой   Вместо солнечных фраз  Был в атаку приказ  Вместо павших ребят  Обелиски стоят.   Для кого поют скворцы?знать бы...  Говорят,они поют к свадьбе.  Горько,крикнет тамада рыжий  Отчего же сквозь года вижу.   Горько,катится в любой свадьбе  Обручальное кольцо сказки  Горько смотрят на небес вдовы  Гордо смотрит на парней доля.   Пр:Вместо слова- весна  Было слово- война  Вместо слова- любовь  Был у них первый бой,первый бой   Вместо солнечных фраз  Был в атаку приказ  Вместо павших ребят  Обелиски стоят.

----------


## RedFox

Слова: Вадим Цыганов
Музыка: И. Слуцкий
Исп.: Вика Цыганова 
На серебряный север
Да в заоблачный край,
Тучи плывут, тучи плывут.
До свиданья, ребята,
Россия, прощай,
Все будем тут, все будем тут.
На серебряном небе
Мы друг друга найдем,
Помните нас, помните нас.
Мы ввернемся и снова
Пойдем под огнем,
Был бы приказ. 
Приказ - на Кавказ,
За Россию, за нас,
Ребята встают.
Приказ - на Кавказ!
И уходит спецназ,
И тучи плывут. 
На серебряный север,
На ржаные поля,
Льются дожди, льются дожди.
До свиданья, ребята, вспоминайте меня,
Вспоминайте меня…
Мамка, не жди!
На серебряном небе,
Где рождается гром
Место для нас…
Мы вернемся и снова
Пойдем под огнем…
Был бы приказ, был бы приказ 
Приказ - на Кавказ,
За Россию, за нас,
Ребята встают.
Приказ - на Кавказ!
И уходит спецназ,
И тучи плывут.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Apr 19, 2014*    *По мосткам тесовым* Музыка: Б.Мокроусов Слова: А.Фатьянов  По мосткам тесовым, вдоль деревни,
Ты идешь на модных каблуках, 
И к тебе склоняются деревья, 
Звездочки мигают в облаках.  
Запоешь ли песню в час заката – 
Умолкают птичьи голоса. 
Даже все женатые ребята 
Не отводят от тебя глаза.  
Только я другой тебя запомнил – 
В сапогах, в шинели боевой. 
Ты у нас в стрелковом батальоне 
Числилась по спискам рядовой.  
О тебе кругом гремела слава. 
Ты прошла огонь, чтоб вольно жить.
И тебе положено по праву 
В самых модных туфельках ходить.  
Я иду широкою тропою, 
Словно по приказу, за тобой. 
Я в боях командовал тобою, 
А теперь я вроде рядовой.  
Далеко твой звонкий голос слышен. 
Вся деревня в лунном серебре. 
Две пригоршни цвета белых вишен 
Бросил ветер под ноги тебе.  
Запоешь ли песню в час заката – 
Умолкают птичьи голоса. 
Даже все женатые ребята 
Не отводят от тебя глаза.    1948

----------


## Lampada

С наступающим праздником Великой Победы!      *Поклонитесь, внуки, деду"*1
Поклонитесь, внуки, деду!
Он сражался за победу!
Он прошел огонь и дым,
И остался молодым.
Шел, врагов с пути сметая,
Шел он, устали не зная.
Отчий дом закрыв собой,
Первым принял первый бой.   _Припев:_
Деды, наши деды,
Вам спасибо за победу!
Вы спасли Отчизну нам,
Наши деды, слава вам!
Наши деды, слава вам!  
2
Поклонитесь, внуки, деду!
Он ковал стране победу!
Сеял он и сталь варил,
Изо всех трудился сил.
Чтобы вдоволь было хлеба,
Чтобы ясным было небо,
Бил фашистов день и ночь,
И враги бежали прочь! _Припев. _ 
3
Поклонитесь, внуки, деду!
Он сражался за победу!
Он прошел огонь и дым,
И остался молодым.
Шел сквозь бури и метели,
Шел сквозь пули и шрапнели,
Чтобы люди всей Земли
В дружбе вечно жить могли.   _Припев._

----------


## diogen_

Алексей Козлов - Я был батальонный разведчик

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Никулин (за кадром) 
Память**Published on Jun 23, 2014 - pustinnik50 *  Из фильма-спектакля ЦТСА "Последнее свидание". 1985 г. 
Музыка - А. Чайковский, слова - Н. Титов.

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Никулин (за кадром)*   *Песня о России*
                  Михаил Анчаров 
Ты припомни, Россия,
Как все это было:
Как полжизни ушло
У тебя на бои,
Как под песни твои
Прошагало полмира,
Пролетело полвека
По рельсам твоим. 
И сто тысяч надежд
И руин раскаленных,
И сто тысяч салютов,
И стон проводов,
И свирепая нежность
Твоих батальонов
Уместились в твои
Полсотни годов. 
На твоих рубежах
Полыхали пожары.
Каждый год - словно храм,
Уцелевший в огне.
Каждый год - как межа
Между новым и старым.
Каждый год - как ребенок,
Спешащий ко мне. 
На краю городском,
Где дома-новостройки,
На холодном ветру
Распахну пальтецо,
Чтоб летящие к звездам
Московские тройки
Мне морозную пыль
Уронили в лицо. 
Только что там зима -
Ведь проклюнулось лето!
И, навеки прощаясь
Со старой тоской,
Скорлупу разбивает
Старуха-планета -
Молодая выходит
Из пены морской. 
Я люблю и смеюсь,
Ни о чем не жалею.
Я сражался и жил,
Как умел - по мечте.
Ты прости, если лучше
Пропеть не умею.
Припадаю, Россия,
К твоей красоте!  *1971*

----------


## Lampada

*
Ну что с того, что я там был...*  Слова Ю. Левитанского, 
музыка В. Берковского.  
Ну что с того, что я там был? Я был давно, я всё забыл.
Не помню дней, не помню дат, ни тех форсированных рек.
Я неопознанный солдат, я рядовой, я имярек.
Я меткой пули недолёт, я лёд кровавый в январе. 
Я прочно впаян в этот лёд, я в нём, как мушка в янтаре.
Ну что с того, что я там был? Я всё избыл, я всё забыл.
Не помню дат, не помню дней, названий вспомнить не могу. 
Я топот загнанных коней, я хриплый окрик на бегу,
Я миг непрожитого дня, я бой на дальнем рубеже,
Я пламя Вечного огня и пламя гильзы в блиндаже. 
Ну что с того, что я там был, в том грозном быть или не быть?
Я это всё почти забыл. Я это всё хочу забыть.
Я не участвую в войне — она участвует во мне. 
И отблеск Вечного огня дрожит на скулах у меня.
Уже меня не исключить из этих лет, из той войны,
Уже меня не излечить от тех снегов, от той зимы. 
Вдвоём — и с той землёй, и с той зимой уже меня не разлучить,
до тех снегов, где вам уже моих следов не различить.
Ну что с того, что я там был?!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y1J7lfP9Tk     
Am Dm
Стоит сосна, река жемчужная течёт,
G C
А вдоль реки парнишка с девушкой идёт.
Am Dm
Они идут, не замедляя быстрый шаг.
Em Am
Вдруг у него блестнули слёзы на глазах. 
"Я ухожу", - сказал мальчишка ей сквозь грусть,
"Я ухожу, но обязательно вернусь!".
И он ушёл, не встретив первую весну...
Домой пришёл в солдатском цинковом гробу. 
Рыдает мать, и словно тень, стоит отец,
Ведь он для них...ещё пацан, ещё юнец...
А сколько их, не сделав в жизни первый шаг,
Домой пришли в солдатских цинковых гробах. 
 Он, как и ты, домой девчонку провожал,
Дарил цветы и на гитаре ей играл,
в тот час, когда на землю раненый упал,
Он имя той девчонки кровью написал. 
Развеет ветер и на границе серый дым.
Девчонка та уже встречается с другим.
Девчонка та, что обещала подожду,
Пришла весна - исчезло имя на снегу... 
Стоит сосна, река жемчужная течёт,
А вдоль по ней парнишка с девушкой идёт.
Они идут, и на душе у них весна
Вдруг у нее блеснули слёзы на глазах... 
я не хочу, я не хочу так больше жить
я не могу я не могу его забыть
и вот она бежит по мостику одна
и вот она как камень бросилась с моста 
я пью за тех, кому сегодня 20 лет
я пью за тех, кого сегодня с нами нет
я пью за тех, не встретив первую весну,
домой пришли в солдатском цинковом гробу

----------


## Lampada

*Георгий Виноградов   
Соловьи * ​Припев: 
Соловьи, соловьи, не тревожьте солдат, 
Пусть солдаты немного поспят.  
Пришла и к нам на фронт весна, 
Солдатам стало не до сна - 
Не потому, что пушки бьют, 
А потому, что вновь поют, 
Забыв, что здесь идут бои, 
Поют шальные соловьи.  
Припев.  
Но что война для соловья! 
У соловья ведь жизнь своя. 
Не спит солдат, припомнив дом 
И сад зеленый над прудом, 
Где соловьи всю ночь поют, 
А в доме том солдата ждут.   
Припев. 
А завтра снова будет бой
Уж так назначено судьбой
Чтоб нам уйти, недолюбив,
От наших жён, от наших нив,
Но с каждым шагом в том бою
Нам ближе дом в краю родном. 
Припев (2 раза).

----------


## Lampada

*Виталий Гасаев*  http://vk.com/topic-61955790_30067268  (*Хорошая запись* этой песни в самом конце страницы)    *Уголёк* 
Стелет стылый туман, грусть-печаль по болотам, 
Да в степи ковыли гнут ветра. 
На сегодня одна у меня лишь забота- 
Мне бы только дожить до утра. 
Мне б дожить до утра, до зари, до рассвета, 
Да умыться росой, да туману испить. 
Да в ладони набрать ошалевшего ветра, 
Да ещё хоть немного пожить. 
Только вряд ли, братья, я вас больше увижу, 
Только вряд ли, маманя, тебя обниму. 
Пуля в легких и две в сердце, чуточку ниже 
Тянут будто бы камни ко дну. 
Тишина над погостом: ни крика, ни вздоха. 
Теплой струйкой из раны течет ручеек. 
В предрассветной степи ни огня, ни всполоха. 
Только теплится жизни моей уголек.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1302.04      
Е. Исакевич - Солдатская  Эй, ребята, будьте проще, киньте в трубку уголек,
Может быть, уже за рощей кто-то вовремя залег,
Взгляд - прицел, а палец вышколенно держит на курке,
А родные как-то слишком безнадежно вдалеке. 
Позабудьте про бумажные слова о доброте,
Вижу, многие отважны, словно тысяча чертей.
Пусть другим готовят восковые свечи и кресты,
От чего ж редеет войско после залпов холостых? 
Припев: Стоит жить и стоит драться, если все не так вокруг,
        Если рядом будет, братцы, сила ваших крепких рук,
        А в минуты расслабленья - чье-то крепкое плечо,
        Никогда на горе плена я не буду обречен. 
Где же строгие параграфы приказов на листах?
Очень многие из храбрых перебиты на фронтах.
Остается лишь молитвенная страха суета -
Командиры в этой битве не дожили до атак. 
Может быть, уже заложена судьба в чужом стволе,
Предоставлена возможность выбирать свой путь к земле:
Тело к выстрелам бросая с хриплым криком на устах,
Или просто лечь, спасаясь, шевелиться перестав. 
Припев. 
Кто-то струсил, кто-то предал - здесь война, а не парад,
Стоит помнить, что победы не даются без утрат.
Я успею стать счастливым, если что-нибудь смогу,
Если нет - свинцовый ливень распластает на бегу.

----------


## Lampada

*Арташес Аветян*   
Музыка - А. Экимян, слова - М. Рябинин.  *Фронтовая сестра* 
Может, кто то забыл, а вот мне не забыть 
тех военных дорог бесконечную нить. 
Поливали дожди из слепого свинца 
пробивая насквозь молодые сердца. 
Сколько там полегло знали только ветра, 
и еще знала ты, фронтовая сестра.  
Моя песня недопетая 
Моя чарка не допитая 
Моя рана не зажившая 
Мое горе не убитое  
Я тебя повстречал не в весеннем саду 
А в тяжелых боях в 41 году. 
У солдатской судьбы я просил много раз, 
Милосердия к тебе, фронтовая сестра! 
В майский солнечный день шел последний наш бой, 
Ты от пули меня заслонила собой  
Закрываю глаза, и как будто вчера 
Ты склонилась ко мне, фронтовая сестра. 
Мне друзья говорят, что тоскуешь, бобыль, 
Неужели тебе не найдется судьбы? 
Столько лет уж прошло, позабыть бы пора 
Я вот я не могу, фронтовая сестра..

----------


## johterry

YouTube - Голубые береты Бойцам Альфа http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Чёрная маска 
Группа Голубые береты 
(Посвящается бойцам группы "Альфа") 
Чёрная маска скрывает лицо,
Но не скрывает глаз.
Палец на спуске и кто его знает
Бог или дьявол за нас. 
Точка на карте, рёв самолёта,
Друга прощальный взгляд.
Кто его знает, Бог или дьявол,
Кто не вернётся назад... 
А вчера не стало Глеба,
В ночь ушёл и не вернулся.
На стакане корка хлеба,
Командир к столу пригнулся. 
Не погиб он и не умер,
Он ушёл и где-то рядом.
Мы его салютом звёздным
Провожали всем отрядом. 
Снова опасность, мороз по спине,
Смерти тяжёлый взор.
Снова встают против нас на Земле
Чёрный разбой и террор. 
Точка на карте, рёв самолёта,
Дома не спит жена.
Пусть никогда она не узнает
Слова, как пуля, "вдова".

----------


## wanja

Непокорённый
Музыка В. Кипелов
слова М. Пушкина, В. Кипелов.  
Небо Балтики давит свинцом, город держит за горло блокада. 
Медный всадник и ангел с крестом батальонам подвозят снаряды. 
Львы из камня срываются с мест, чтоб с бойцами подняться в атаку. 
Непокорных жестокая месть. Наступление. Крушение мрака!  
Непокоренный, прошедший сквозь ад. 
Непокоренный, герой - Ленинград! 
Непокоренный, на все времена. 
Непокоренный, город Петра!  
Пишет жизнь слабой детской рукой даты смерти на саване снега. 
Что тогда бы случилось с тобой; смог остаться бы ты человеком; 
Не сдаваться и в голос не выть, убивая за хлебные крошки; 
Свет надежды сумел бы хранить под раскаты немецкой бомбежки?  
Непокоренный, прошедший сквозь ад. 
Непокоренный, герой - Ленинград! 
Непокоренный, на все времена. 
Непокоренный, город Петра!  
Чернота, хрупкий Ладожский лёд, уходящие дети под воду. 
Метроном отобьет скорбный счет всех погибших в блокадные годы. 
Нервы города - к сердцу земли, силы взять, и к весне возродиться, 
Медный всадник к победе летит, неподвластной забвению птицей.  
Непокоренный, прошедший сквозь ад. 
Непокоренный, герой - Ленинград! 
Непокоренный, на все времена. 
Непокоренный, город Петра!  
Город Петра! Непокоренный!

----------


## wanja

MOTOR-ROLLER
Песня о войне  
Проснулись все, кому спалось, 
На небе что-то взорвалось, 
Я распахнул своё окно и глянул вверх, 
И тут мне сзади говорят: "Ты посмотри, опять бомбят!" - 
А я в ответ: "Да это ж просто фейерверк!".   
Кому ответ?! Кто говорил?! 
Ведь я один в квартире был! 
Жена у матери - давно, наверно, спит. 
Я обернулся - что за бред, 
Передо мной стоял мой дед, 
Мой дед, который в 45-м был убит.   
Шинель, пилотка, ППШ, 
А я стоял, едва дыша, 
И головой своей мотал, чтоб сон прогнать, 
Но дед не думал уходить, 
Он попросил воды испить, 
Потом сказал: "Присядем внук, к чему стоять!".   
Напротив деда я сидел 
И словно в зеркало глядел, 
И дым махорки незнакомый мне вдыхал, 
А он курил и говорил,  
Про то где воевал, где был 
И как на Одере в него снаряд попал.   
Тут его взгляд задумчив стал, 
И дед надолго замолчал, 
Потом вздохнул и произнес: 
"Скажи мне внук, 
Ты отчего же так живешь, 
Как будто свой башмак жуешь, 
Как будто жизнь для тебя сплошной недуг?!".   
Я растерялся, но потом,  
Ему все вывалил гуртом: 
Что современный человек такая дрянь, 
Что я ишачу на козла,  
Что в людях совесть умерла, 
И что отмыться им не хватит в мире бань.   
Я что-то там еще кричал,  
Но тут кулак на стол упал, 
Горящим страшным взглядом дед меня сверлил: 
"Тебе б со стороны взглянуть, 
Мой внук, на жизни твоей суть 
И ты б тогда совсем не так заговорил!   
Ты был талантлив, всех любил, 
Но все в деньгах похоронил, 
Искал разгадку смысла жизни, а теперь?! 
Ты ищешь баб на стороне,  
Забыл о сыне и жене, 
И между миром и тобой стальная дверь.   
Неужто ради ваших склок,  
За хлеб и зрелища мешок, 
Мы погибали под огнем фашистских крыс, 
Эх, нету Гитлера на вас,  
Тогда б вы поняли за час, 
Всю ценность жизни, её прелесть, её смысл!".   
Уже рассвет входил в мой дом, 
И пели птицы за окном, 
Солдат исчез и я вдруг начал понимать: 
В любом из нас сидит война, 
Не знаю чья в этом вина 
И нам нельзя на ней, 
ребята, погибать!  
В любом из нас сидит война, 
Не знаю, чья в этом вина 
И нам нельзя на ней, ребята, погибать!

----------


## wanja

MOTOR-ROLLER *Брестские крепости * Муз., сл. - И. Аутов 
Нас никто штурмом не брал,
Все ворота мы сами открыли.
Даже тем, кто до крови кусал,
Без враждебности жить предложили. 
Они были поражены,
Тем, что мы безрассудно беспечны,
Что фальшивый комплекс вины,
Так покорно взвалили на плечи. 
А вины насчитали нам лес
Эталоны надменной Европы:
Это наш азиатский замес
И масштабища наши циклопьи... 
Продолжая к нам в дом проникать,
Многоопытная заграница
Стала нас у корней подгрызать –
Без корней легче договориться. 
Она сгрызла ученых, врачей,
Придушила кинематограф,
Обглодала учителей,
И свой глобус пропил географ. 
Прогрызала дыры в мозгах,
Чтобы тряпки туда вконопатить.
Наша воля лопалась в швах,
И совсем продырявилась память. 
И когда уже стали в глаза 
Называть нас «тупая нелепость»,
Я, решив, что так дальше нельзя,
Превратился в Брестскую крепость. 
На клочке материнской земли
Я твердел в круговой обороне,
Чтоб хотя бы его не смогли
Оккупантов вытоптать кони, 
Чтоб хотя бы детей не отдать
В рабство их содомитской культуре.
Мне бы раньше пойти воевать!
Но нас очень хитро надули. 
Мир плясал вокруг дудки врага,
И предатели всласть жировали,
У нацистов окрепли рога,
Им юродивые подпевали. 
И, казалось, до пропасти шаг,
И когда эта пропасть разверзлась,
В небо взвился вдруг Родины флаг -
Это билась еще одна крепость! 
И другие бились вдали,
Все в дыму, но полные жизни.
Значит, всех подкосить не смогли
«Благодетели» нашей отчизны. 
И я понял: дайте нам срок,
Мы сметем этой нечисти ворох!
Наш народ не сотрешь в порошок,
Его можно стереть только в порох. 
Не дай Бог вам с огнем лезть к нему,
Проверять того пороха силу, -
Он врагов не бьет по одному,
Он их рейхами валит в могилу. 
Но урок этот впрок не пошел,
И спустя всего два поколенья
Новый рейх у порога расцвел,
Хочет дани и повиновенья. 
Сколько раз объяснять дуракам,
Наших дедов слова повторяя:
Мы все выплаты вам по счетам
Совершаем 9 Мая! 
Что ж, опять объясним дуракам,
Наших дедов слова повторяя:
Мы всегда, по любым вам заплатим счетам,
Каждый раз 9 Мая!

----------


## Lampada

Исполнитель - Пётр Тодоровский 
Стихи - Геннадий Шпаликов
Музыка - Исаак Шварц  
Спой ты мне про войну, Про солдатскую жену, Я товарищей погибших, Как сумею, помяну. 
Тебя, Сергей, за Волгой схоронили, Фанерную поставили звезду. А мой старший брат убит на Украине В сорок первом, в сорок горестном году. 
Спой ты мне про войну Да про тех, кто был в плену. Я товарищей погибших, Как сумею, помяну. 
Всех без вести, всех без вестей пропавших, А сколько их пропало за войну! Всех ребят, ребят, Россию не продавших, Как сумею, как сумею, помяну. 
Спой ты мне про войну, Про советскую страну. Много разных стран на свете, Я ручаюсь за одну. 
Она меня мальчишкою растила На трудный хлеб, на трудные хлеба. Ты одна, одна на всех, моя Россия, И надежда, и защита, и беда. Ты одна, одна на всех, моя Россия, И надежда, и защита, и судьба.

----------


## Lampada

Кукушка  Снится часто мне мой дом родной. Лес о чем то о своем мечтает. Серая кукушка за рекой, Сколько жить осталось мне, считает. Серая кукушка за рекой, Сколько жить осталось мне, считает.  Ты прижался ласково к цветку, Стебелек багульника примятый. И звучит ленивое ку ку, Отмеряя жизни моей даты. И звучит ленивое ку ку, Отмеряя жизни моей даты  Снится мне опушка из цветов. Вся в рябине тихая опушка. Восемьдесят... Девяносто... Сто... Что ты так расщедрилась, кукушка? Восемьдесят... Девяносто... Сто... Что ты так расщедрилась, подружка?  Я тоскую по родной стране, По ее рассветам и закатам. На афганской выжженной земле Спят тревожно русские солдаты. На афганской выжженной земле Спят тревожно русские солдаты.  Они тратят силы, не скупясь, Им знакомы холод и усталость. Дни свои не копят про запас. Кто им скажет, сколько их осталось... Дни свои не копят про запас. Кто им скажет, сколько их осталось...  Так что ты, кукушка, погоди Мне дарить чужую долю чью то. У солдата вечность впереди, Ты ее со старостью не путай. У солдата вечность впереди, Ты ее со старостью не путай.

----------


## Lampada

Александр Розенбаум - 
Монолог пилота Черного тюльпана  
В Афганистане, в черном тюльпане, 
C водкой в стакане мы молча плывем над землей
Скорбная птица через границу 
К русским зарницам несет ребятишек домой.
В черном тюльпане те, кто с заданий, 
Едут на родину милую в землю залечь.
В отпуск бессрочный, рваные в клочья, 
Им никогда, никогда не обнять теплых плеч.
Когда в оазисы Джеллалабада свалившись на крыло, тюльпан наш падал.
Мы проклинали все свою работу.
Опять бача подвел потерей роту
В Шинданде, Кандагаре и Баграме
Опять на душу класть тяжелый камень
Опять нести на родину героев
Которым в 20 лет могилы роют
Которым в 20 лет могилы роют
Но надо подняться, надо собраться
Если сломаться, то можно нарваться и тут
Горы стреляют, Стингер взлетает
Если сломаться, то парни второй раз умрут
А мы идем совсем не так, как дома
Где нет войны и всё давно знакомо
Где трупы видят раз в году пилоты,
Где с облаков не валят вертолеты
И мы идем, от гнева стиснув зубы
Сухие водкой смачивая губы
Идут из Пакистана караваны
А, значит, есть работа для "тюльпана"
И, значит, есть работа для "тюльпана" 
В Афганистане, в черном тюльпане, 
C водкой в стакане мы молча плывем над землей
Скорбная птица через границу 
К русским зарницам несет наших братьев домой. 
Когда в оазисы Джеллалабада свалившись на крыло, тюльпан наш падал.
Мы проклинали все свою работу.
Опять пацан подвел потерей роту
В Шинданде, Кандагаре и Баграме
Опять на душу класть тяжелый камень
Опять нести на родину героев
Которым в 20 лет могилы роют
Которым в 20 лет могилы роют

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/CXMEto5NXb8

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/FcOssNbKilU  *Господа офицеры*  
Господа офицеры, по натянутым нервам
Я аккордами вер эту песню пою
Тем, кто бросив карьеру, живота не жалея
Свою грудь подставляет за Россию свою 
Тем, кто выжил в Афгане, свою честь не изгадив
Кто карьеры не делал от солдатских кровей
Я пою офицерам. Mатерей пожалевшим
Возвратив им обратно живых сыновей 
Офицеры, офицеры, ваше сердце под прицелом
За Россию и свободу до конца
Офицеры, россияне, пусть свобода воссияет
Заставляя в унисон звучать сердца 
Господа офицеры, как сберечь вашу веру
На разрытых могилах ваши души хрипят
Что ж мы, братцы, наделали, не смогли уберечь их
И теперь они вечно в глаза нам глядят 
Вновь уходят ребята, растворяясь в закатах
Воззвала их Россия, как бывало не раз
И опять вы уходите. Может, прямо на небо
И откуда-то сверху прощаете нас
Так куда ж вы уходите? Может, прямо на небо
И откуда-то сверху прощаете нас 
Офицеры, офицеры, ваше сердце под прицелом
За Россию и свободу до конца
Офицеры, россияне, пусть свобода воссияет
Заставляя в унисон звучать сердца

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/vGmK9yZN5Eo 
От героев былых времен
Не осталось порой имен
Те, кто приняли смертный бой
Стали просто землей, травой
Только грозная доблесть их
Поселилась в сердцах живых
Этот вечный огонь
Нам завещан одним, мы в груди храним
Погляди на моих бойцов
Целый свет помнит их в лицо
Вот застыл батальон в строю
Снова старых друзей узнаю
Хоть им нет двадцати пяти
Трудный путь им пришлось пройти
Это те кто в штыки
Поднимался как один
Те кто брал Берлин
Нет в России семьи такой
Где б не памятен был свой герой
И глаза молодых солдат
С фотографий увядших глядят
Этот взгляд словно высший суд
Для ребят что сейчас растут
И мальчишкам нельзя
Ни солгать, ни обмануть
Ни с пути свернуть!! 
Из к/ф "Офицеры", сл. Е. Аграновича, муз. Р. Хозака (1971г)

----------


## Lampada

Чудесная  песня.
Ещё её можно  здесь послушать:  http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D0%B2%...tml#post217949  
А вот она 5 лет назад в Донецке:  https://youtu.be/Fe1jwVsMBDw

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/8jf4Rqjjabk
Марш танкистов.Броня крепка и танки наши быстры..!!

----------


## Lampada

> https://youtu.be/8jf4Rqjjabk
> Марш танкистов.Броня крепка и танки наши быстры..!!

 Из недавних комментариев под этим видео: 
" _Одевай, солдат, ка...каску,
   Воевать пора за Дерипаску."_ * 
 (* Oleg Deripaska https://g.co/kgs/DX8MNq )  
"_Пусть помнит враг, что хочет жить свободно,
  Мы на чеку, мы за врагом следим!
  Чужой земли мы не хотим не пяди -
  Мы целиком её всю захватим!!..._  "  
" _На Киев!  На Харьков!  На Одессу!_ "

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/m-WJtqRIlPA 
"Нам Нужна Одна Победа"!! 
Здесь птицы не поют
Деревья не растут
И только мы к плечу плечо врастаем в землю тут
Горит и кружится планета
Над нашей Родиною дым
И значит
Нам нужна одна победа
Одна на всех
Мы за ценой не постоим
Одна на всех
Мы за ценой не постоим 
Нас ждёт огонь смертельный
И все ж бессилен он
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный
Десятый наш десантный батальон
Десятый наш десантный батальон 
Лишь только бой угас, звучит другой приказ
И почтальон сойдет с ума разыскивая нас
Взлетает красная ракета
Бьет пулемёт неутомим
И значит, нам нужна одна победа
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим 
Нас ждёт огонь смертельный
И все ж бессилен он
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный
Десятый наш десантный батальон
Десятый наш десантный батальон 
От Курска и Орла война нас довела
До самых вражеских ворот, такие, брат, дела
Когда-нибудь мы вспомним это
И не поверится самим
А нынче нам нужна одна победа
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим
Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим 
Нас ждёт огонь смертельный
И все ж бессилен он
Сомненья прочь, уходит в ночь отдельный
Десятый наш десантный батальон
Десятый наш десантный батальон

----------


## Lampada

> https://youtu.be/m-WJtqRIlPA 
> "Нам Нужна Одна Победа"!! 
> Здесь птицы не поют
> Деревья не растут
> И только мы к плечу плечо врастаем в землю тут
> Горит и кружится планета
> Над нашей Родиною дым
> И значит
> Нам нужна одна победа
> ...

  
На всякий случай, я думаю, нужно внести ясность.
Булат Окуджава написал эту песню об освободительной, справедливой войне. Она никак не может относиться к кровопролитной войне против миролюбивой Украины. 
У Окуджавы есть ещё эта песня с чудесным словами:  https://youtu.be/Nf8FfMrp4eY
Совесть, благородство и достоинство –
Вот оно, святое наше воинство.
Протяни к нему свою ладонь.
За него не страшно и в огонь. 
Лик его высок и удивителен.
Посвяти ему свой краткий век.
Может, и не станешь победителем,
Но зато умрёшь как человек.

----------


## diogen_

> На всякий случай, я думаю, нужно внести ясность.
> Булат Окуджава написал эту песню об освободительной, справедливой войне. Она никак не может относиться к кровопролитной войне против миролюбивой Украины.
> .

 На всякий пожарный случай, я *в этой ветке* ни единого слова о войне против "миролюбивой' Украины не писал! Чистой воды домыслы!! И все эти досужие домыслы целиком и полностью притянуты за уши!!!  https://youtu.be/-Ch0K_Ih6iI
Последний бой -он трудный самый!!

----------


## Lampada

Да, конечно.  Только вокруг да около.
А песня замечательная. Талантливый Ножкин, Михаил Иванович. 85 лет сейчас.  http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D0%BD%...329/#post42319  
Вот ещё в исполнении Дмитрия  Хворостовского: http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D0%BF%...95/#post111273

----------


## diogen_

> Да, конечно.  Только вокруг да около.
> А песня замечательная. Талантливый Ножкин, Михаил Иванович. 85 лет

 А как еще иначе.. Уголовный кодекс ведь надо чтить, как говорил еще  Остап Ибрагимович!!
Вот Женя Жаров написал когда-то замечательную песню про любовь в гражданскую войну, а потом умер от ковида. Бывает. Светлая память! И к украине она совершенно никакого отношения не имеет!!  https://youtu.be/gKXWR-2KwHA

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Yzzmc2Q8ZAM  
Булат Окуджава  *Бери шинель — пошли домой*  
А мы с тобой, брат, из пехоты,
А летом лучше, чем зимой.
С войной покончили мы счёты…
Бери шинель — пошли домой. 
Война нас гнула и косила.
Пришёл конец и ей самой.
Четыре года мать без сына…
Бери шинель — пошли домой. 
К золе и пеплу наших улиц
Опять, опять, товарищ мой,
Скворцы пропавшие вернулись…
Бери шинель — пошли домой. 
А ты с закрытыми очами
Спишь под фанерною звездой.
Вставай, вставай, однополчанин,
Бери шинель — пошли домой. 
Что я скажу твоим домашним,
Как встану я перед вдовой?
Неужто клясться днём вчерашним?
Бери шинель — пошли домой. 
Мы все — войны шальные дети,
И генерал, и рядовой
Опять весна на белом свете…
Бери шинель — пошли домой.

----------


## diogen_

Солдаты, как известно, превращаются в журавлей!! Так что можно и не торопиться домой))  https://youtu.be/MY3Saf232N0 
 «Журавли»
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей. 
Они до сей поры с времен тех дальних
Летят и подают нам голоса.
Не потому ль так часто и печально
Мы замолкаем, глядя в небеса? 
Летит, летит по небу клин усталый,
Летит в тумане на исходе дня.
И в том строю есть промежуток малый,
Быть может, это место для меня. 
Настанет день, и с журавлиной стаей
Я поплыву в такой же сизой мгле,
Из-под небес по-птичьи окликая
Всех вас, кого оставил на земле. 
Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей…

----------


## Lampada

Да,  напой это матерям погибших сыновей, или жёнам погибших мужей, или детям погибших отцов.

----------


## diogen_

Так это не я пою, а сам Расул Гамзатович Гамзатов так исхитрился!! Куда уж еще аксакалистей!! Тяжеловес в поэзии, если перефразировать Бориса Николаевича!! 
Или вот еще, одной даме по имени Лизавета, целый полк джигитов обещает  нагрянуть, когда растает снег, да еще и на горячем боевом коне! Тут уж точно задумаешься, может пусть лучше повоюют немножко)) 
Лизавета
сл.Е.Долматовский, муз.H.Богословский 
Ты ждешь, Лизавета,
От друга привета.
Ты не спишь до рассвета,
Все грустишь обо мне.
Одержим победу,
К тебе я приеду
Hа горячем боевом коне. 
Приеду весною,
Ворота открою.
Я с тобой, ты со мною
Hеразлучны навек.
В тоске и тревоге
Hе стой на пороге!
Я вернусь, когда растает снег. 
Моя дорогая,
Я жду и мечтаю.
Улыбнись, повстречая -
Был я храбрым в бою.
Эх, как бы дожить бы
До свадьбы-женитьбы
И обнять любимую свою!  https://youtu.be/GoKJgIHLTsg

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/aarB_78acOI  *Юрий Визбор* 
Разрешите войти, господин генерал,                           
Ваших верных солдат я всю ночь проверял,                    
По уставу ли сложены их рюкзаки,                    
Как побриты усы, как примкнуты штыки. 
Они очень годны для атаки ночной,
Для удара в пустыне и в дождь проливной,
На горящую крышу и в полуподвал,
Они очень годны, господин генерал. 
Они могут из космоса бить по земле,
Они могут из города сделать скелет,
Но секретная служба доносит в досье,
Господин генерал, они думают все. 
Они думают все о девчонках в цветах,
Они думают все о весенних садах
И о том, как бы вас уложить наповал...
Разрешите идти, господин генерал? 
1963
_________________ 
Allow me to enter, Mr. General,                                    
I checked your faithful soldiers all night,                            
Are their backpacks folded according to the charter,                                   
How the mustache is shaved, how the bayonets are attached. 
They are very suitable for attacking at night,
To strike in the desert and in the pouring rain,
On the burning roof and in the basement,
They are very good, Mr. General. 
They can hit the ground from space,
They can make a skeleton out of the city,
But the secret service informs in the dossier,
General, they think everything. 
They think all about girls in flowers
They think all about spring gardens
And about how to put you on the spot ...
May I go, sir general? 
1963

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/vsn3m19gsK8   *Туман, туман.* 
Слова - К. Рыжов
Музыка - А. Колкер 
Туман, туман.
Седая пелена.
И всего в двух шагах
За туманами война.
Там гремят бои без нас,
Но за нами нет вины.
Мы к земле прикованы туманом -
Воздушные рабочие войны. 
Туман, туман
На прошлом и былом...
Далеко, далеко,
За туманами наш дом.
А в землянке фронтовой
Нам про детство снятся сны.
Видно, все мы рано повзрослели -
Воздушные рабочие войны. 
Туман, туман,
Окутал землю вновь...
Далеко, далеко,
За туманами любовь.
Долго нас невестам ждать
С чужедальней стороны.
Мы не все вернёмся из полёта -
Воздушные рабочие войны.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/BHXxBP4LKho

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/gTwxZ5uKkE8 
Дороги) 
Эх.. дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги, да степной бурьян.
Знать не можешь доли своей,
Может, крылья сложишь посреди степей.
Вьётся пыль под сапогами, степями, полями,
А кругом бушует пламя, да пули свистят. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги, да степной бурьян.
Выстрел грянет, ворон кружит,
Твой дружок в бурьяне неживой лежит. 
А дорога дальше мчится, пылится, клубится,
А кругом земля дымится, чужая земля. 
Эх..дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги, да степной бурьян.
Край сосновый, солнце встаёт,
У крыльца родного мать сыночка ждёт.
И бескрайними путями, степями, полями
Всё глядят вослед за нами родные глаза. 
Эх, дороги, пыль да туман,
Холода, тревоги, да степной бурьян.
Снег ли ветер, вспомним, друзья,
Нам дороги эти позабыть нельзя. 
Дороги (1945г.)
Автор(-ы): 
музыка А.Г. Новикова, слова Л.И. Ошанина

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/9shOFba3waU  *Владимир Высоцкий*   *Солдаты группы «Центр»* 
Солдат всегда здоров,
Солдат на всё готов,
И пыль, как из ковров,
Мы выбиваем из дорог. 
И не остановиться,
И не сменить ноги,
Сияют наши лица,
Сверкают сапоги! 
По выжженной равнине —
За метром метр —
Идут по Украине
Солдаты группы «Центр». 
— На «первый-второй» рассчитайсь!
— Первый-второй…
Первый, шаг вперёд — и в рай!
— Первый-второй…
А каждый второй — тоже герой —
В рай попадёт вслед за тобой.
— Первый-второй.
Первый-второй.
Первый-второй… 
А перед нами всё цветёт —
За нами всё горит.
Не надо думать! — с нами тот,
Кто всё за нас решит. 
Весёлые — не хмурые —
Вернёмся по домам,
Невесты белокурые
Наградой будут нам! 
Всё впереди, а ныне
За метром метр
Идут по Украине
Солдаты группы «Центр». 
— На «первый-второй» рассчитайсь!
— Первый-второй…
Первый, шаг вперёд — и в рай!
— Первый-второй…
А каждый второй — тоже герой —
В рай попадёт вслед за тобой.
— Первый-второй.
Первый-второй.
Первый-второй… 
1965 г. 
© 2013–2022, Минкультуры России.  Все права защищены   *Vladimir Vysotsky*  
Soldiers of the "Center" group 
The soldier is always healthy,
The soldier is ready for anything,
And the dust, like from carpets,
We knock out of the way. 
And do not stop,
And do not change legs,
Our faces shine , 
Boots sparkle! 
On the scorched plain -
Behind the meter - 
The soldiers of the "Center" group 
are marching across Ukraine . 
-  for the "first-second"!
- First, second ...
First, step forward - and to heaven!
- First-second ...
And every second - also a hero -
Will go to heaven after you.
- First second.
First second.
First second… 
And everything blooms in front of us -
Everything burns behind us.
No need to think! with us is the one who
decides everything for us. 
Cheerful - not gloomy -
Let's go home,
Blond brides 
We will be rewarded! 
Everything is ahead, and now
Behind the meter, the meter
They go across Ukraine
Soldiers of the "Center" group. 
-  for the "first-second"!
- First, second ...
First, step forward - and to heaven!
- First-second ...
And every second - also a hero -
Will go to heaven after you.
- First second.
First second.
First second… 
1965   
© 2013–2022 , Ministry of Culture of Russia. All rights reserved

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ViigR5Vdp6k  
Текст песни Игорь Дрягилев  
 90 суток 
Вновь ребят зовёт дорога
До родимого порога,
Девяносто суток впереди.
Ни цветов, ни хлеба с солью,
Их сердца наполнит болью
Дикий танец трассеров в ночи.
Мины свист, подрыв фугаса,
Труп сгоревшего КамАЗа,
И за бандой рейдом по горам.
Выше будут только звёзды,
Да орлами свиты гнёзда -
Тяжело придётся пацанам.
Выше будут только звёзды,
Да орлами свиты гнёзда -
Тяжело придётся пацанам. 
Припев:
А во сне между боями -
Та любимая с кудрями,
Что слезу роняла на плечо,
"Джип-чероки" и квартира,
А в реальности - могила
Свежая у друга твоего. 
За высокими горами,
За лесами, за долами
Кто-то крепко любит, верит, ждёт,
Что разлука - ненадолго,
Друг по исполненьи долга
Обязательно домой придёт.
Что разлука - ненадолго,
Друг по исполненьи долга
Обязательно домой придёт. 
Стелет скатертью дорога,
Все уже пьяны немного,
Девяносто суток позади.
За столом все вместе встанем,
Помолчим, друзей помянем,
Пусть земля вам пухом, пацаны!
За столом все вместе встанем,
Помолчим, друзей помянем,
Пусть земля вам пухом, пацаны!

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/y14_sdNDgTI
Вставай страна огромная...

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/CSIdDJlWgY4

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/NDICV_66Z5Q
Прощание славянки. Новая лирика

----------


## Lampada

> https://youtu.be/NDICV_66Z5Q
> Прощание славянки. Новая лирика

 Хорошее когда-то было время

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/QZBRGfkQd-k  _Жаль, подмога не пришла..._

----------


## diogen_

Придет. БГ под Ленинград закосил. А вроде интеллигентом считался, типо там буддиста)) Но получилось ничего так.  https://youtu.be/iCOWhua3OP8 
Давай за

----------


## Lampada

Как "под Ленинград закосил", если песне больше 30-ти лет, a Ленинграду всего лишь больше 20-ти?

----------


## Lampada

Войну только ненавидеть:  уносит самых лучших  https://youtu.be/Fia06c7xqKc

----------


## diogen_

Думаю, война всех подряд без особого разбора уносит, и худших тоже! Сколько бандеровцев уже утилизировано, даже и не счесть!! НО, ведь из-за переизбытка биомассы возникает парниковый эффект и глобальное потепление!! Поэтому тут возможно сама природа незаметно включает механизм саморегуляции и самоочищения. 
Пока  надо проводить подготовительную работу среди морских котиков, моржей и тюленей, а также эскимосов и прочих алеутов и дальше мирно !! восстанавливать историческую справедливость!! Это я об антивоенности песен Любе!!)  https://youtu.be/4wuq1EE8ymc
Не валяй дурака, извесно кто))

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/Lwz9PoPQ8jA 
Хотят ли русские войны? 
Хотят ли русские войны?
Спросите вы у тишины
Над ширью пашен и полей,
И у берёз и тополей.
Спросите вы у тех солдат,
Что под берёзами лежат,
И вам ответят их сыны -
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны! 
Не только за свою страну
Солдаты гибли в ту войну,
А чтобы люди всей земли
Спокойно ночью спать могли.
Спросите тех, кто воевал,
Кто нас на Эльбе обнимал,-
Мы этой памяти верны.
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны! 
Да, мы умеем воевать,
Но не хотим, чтобы опять
Солдаты падали в бою
На землю горькую свою.
Спросите вы у матерей,
Спросите у жены моей,
И вы тогда понять должны -
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны! 
...Поймёт и докер, и рыбак,
Поймёт рабочий и батрак,
Поймёт народ любой страны -
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские,
Хотят ли русские войны! 
Музыка Э. Колмановский, слова Е. Евтушенко

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/v4kv3IAFEiQ 
Полюшко-поле!! 
Автор.Виктор Гусев  
Полюшко, широко поле,
Едут по полю герои,
Эх, да Красней Армии герои! Девушки плачут,
Девушкам сегодня грустно —
Милый надолго уехал,
Эх, да милый в армию уехал! Девушки, гляньте,
Гляньте на дорогу нашу,
Вьётся дальняя дорога,
Эх, да развесёлая дорога! Едем мы, едем,
Едем, а кругом колхозы,
Наши, девушки, колхозы,
Эх, да молодые наши сёла! Только мы видим,
Видим мы седую тучу, —
Вражья злоба из-за леса,
Эх, да вражья злоба, словно туча! Девушки, гляньте,
Мы врага принять готовы,
Наши кони быстроноги,
Эх, да наши танки быстроходны! В небе за тучей
Грозные следят пилоты.
Быстро плавают подлодки.
Эх, да зорко смотрит Ворошилов! Пусть же в колхозе
Дружная кипит работа,
Мы — дозорные сегодня,
Эх, да мы сегодня часовые! Девушки, гляньте,
Девушки, утрите слёзы!
Пусть сильнее грянет песня,
Эх, да наша песня боевая! Полюшко-поле,
Полюшко, широко поле,
Едут по полю герои,
Эх, да Красной Армии герои!

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/A7L7rO4qKGc
День Победы! Поет Лев Лещенко. 
День Победы, как он был от нас далек!
Как в костре потухшем таял уголек.
Были вёрсты обгорелые в пыли,
Этот день мы приближали, как могли!
Этот День Победы порохом пропах.
Это праздник с сединою на висках.
Эта радость со слезами на глазах. 
День Победы! День Победы! День Победы! 
Дни и ночи у мартеновских печей
Не смыкала наша Родина очей.
Дни и ночи битву трудную вели,
Этот день мы приближали, как могли!
Этот День Победы порохом пропах.
Это праздник с сединою на висках.
Эта радость со слезами на глазах. 
День Победы! День Победы! День Победы! 
Здравствуй, мама! Возвратились мы не все!
Босиком бы пробежаться по росе.
Пол Европы прошагали, пол Земли,
Этот день мы приближали, как могли!
Этот День Победы порохом пропах.
Это праздник с сединою на висках.
Эта радость со слезами на глазах. 
День Победы! День Победы! День Победы! 
Этот День Победы порохом пропах.
Это праздник с сединою на висках.
Эта радость со слезами на глазах. 
День Победы! День Победы! День Победы!

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/1pjfvQp0FxU
Комдив! 
Продолжение следует!!

----------


## diogen_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7lYVRntwDM 
Вика Цыганова - "Вагнер". 
 ' I
Слова: Вадим Цыганов. 
Музыка: Вадим Цыганов, Александр Черевков, Karl William Pamp Jenkins, Вагнер.  
"Оркестранты войны без ума влюблены 
В оратории канонады 
В это золото дней и разрывы ночей 
И в антракты больничной палаты  
Оркестранты войны для огня рождены 
Для сражений без всякий идиллий 
Где под крики Химер дирижёр Люцифер 
Управляет полётом Валькирий.  
Так давай, Вагнер, играй 
Оркестрантов своих поднимай 
Поднимай лёгким взмахом смычка 
Наша русская ЧВК.  
Оркестранты войны не хотят тишины 
Во Вальхаллу их путь в ярком свете 
В небе только луна, в сердце только война 
И безумное танго смерти.  
Так давай, Вагнер, играй 
Оркестрантов своих поднимай 
Поднимай лёгким взмахом смычка 
Наша русская ЧВК.  
Оркестранты, воины России. 
Пусть пребудет с Вами благодать 
Наши павшие, наши Святые 
И небесная Божья рать.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=k--yRR94...SIkaIECMiOmarE 
Наших имён не запомнит Россия,
Наши следы заметелят снега,
Годы последние, пороховые,
Грянет салютом пуля врага. 
Нас не накроют флагом военным,
Не прозвенит над нами салют,
Разве что в небе вечном, нетленном
Ангелы Божьи нас отпоют. 
Нет, не закроет холмик могильный
Наши надежды и наши сердца.
Господи Славный, Боже Всесильный,
Дай за Тобою пройти до конца. 
Нас не накроют флагом военным,
Не прозвенит над нами салют,
Разве что в небе вечном, нетленном
Ангелы Божьи нас отпоют. 
Нас не накроют флагом военным,
Не прозвенит над нами салют,
Разве что в небе вечном, нетленном
Ангелы Божьи нас отпоют.

----------

